# Fess up - what things do you do to your horse that others might criticise?



## LeneHorse (27 December 2011)

There are a few things I do that would probably be frowned upon -

I hose the mud off her legs every night 

She is not clipped but I still rug her 

She gets a carrot when I catch her and when I turn her out 

I let her rub her head on me when she is itchy 

Anyone else feeling brave enough to confess their sins?


----------



## Kiribati_uk (27 December 2011)

Well............The list is long
Go xc bareback in a headcollar WITH HAT(i'm lucky enogh to have an xc course at home) 
Ride without brushing!!!! - only clean the saddle and bridle area
Actually pull manes, tails AND clip legs!!
Lead horses in from field with just a rope around neck


----------



## rockysmum (27 December 2011)

Let my 35 year old get away with murder.  It doesn't matter how naughty he is I just laugh.  I love the fact that he can still do it, the other two would be in trouble  

Talk to my horses, all sorts of rubbish, they dont mind and they dont answer back.

Wrap my oldies up and keep them warm and dry, I know people think they should be out 24/7 and keep moving but my way work for mine.

Clip them loose, the two oldies anyway.  They actually behave better when they are not tied up.


----------



## flirtygerty (27 December 2011)

Give too many treats, but working on that
Don't always pick feet out before riding
Just groom where necessary
sometimes cover dirty beds with shavings
(on deep litter, messy beggars and bury droppings deep)


----------



## madeleine1 (27 December 2011)

rug my unclipped mare but i didnt no that was a sin till i read this. 

give treats and see what random things she will eat. she likes ham sandwiches

hack out on the buckle

ride in strappy tops in summer

cant think of any more atm xxx


----------



## dressagelove (27 December 2011)

Oooo what a naughty thread 

We never poo pick
I regularly cba doing a full groom
I will smack my horse if he is very naughty (smack, not beat!)
Dont pick feet out everyday
Take three out to the field at a time


----------



## jenki13 (28 December 2011)

I almost never poo pick (unless there's a blue moon  )
I only groom where necessary
Leave a 3/4 TB unrugged
Don't rug as a way to aid horses weight loss
Only stable my horse in order to dry it off
Smack a horse when it's not listening / to remind it i'm there!
Daily check doesn't involve grooming / picking feet out - more like making sure its got 4 legs that are all still working & water


----------



## pebblemania (28 December 2011)

Ha - What a great thread:

I spend far too much time kissing my youngsters nose, I laugh when she refuses to school and grinds to a halt (although working on this), generally let her get away with absolute murder.

Also I never brush my old boy at all (he is a nightmare)


----------



## LouS (28 December 2011)

Clip legs off (even though he's a welshie!)
Keep mane pulled short (even though he's a welshie!) shock horror I know.

Mess about doing lateral work and other bizarre looking things in hand with a long rope and a schooling whip (which people immediately assume is Parelli without asking me about it, its not)

Take horses out more than 2 at a time.

Don't keep hold of horses, take headcollars off on the yard and let them wander into their box by themselves etc, leave doors wide open while I'm doing stuff, they know to stay inside (most of the time ha).

Feed treats, by hand!!

Don't turn out every day for various reasons, I'd rather have a horse stood in his stable than in a mud bath all day when those are my two options.

Ride in trainers.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (28 December 2011)

Walk out my fruitloop of a share mare without a hat on - although must admit this will be a starter as today I actually felt quite vulnerable! 

Give her too many treats

Let her get away with murder - think this stems from the fact we thought we'd lose her last year and its just so great to have the old (naughty) Kelly back! 

Rarely groom - suffer bad allergies, so someone else generally has to brush! 

Don't turn out every day - they don't REALLY need it and its so muddy out there!

Muck out in my Ariats........ 
K x


----------



## bumblelion (28 December 2011)

Never tie them up in stable. Rarely poo pick in winter. Tape rugs up when get ripped until I get around to repairing them. Give them endless treats! (including a ginger nut every tea time!). Have an exracer as a temp field ornament! Make them go out daily in a very muddy field!


----------



## darkhorse123 (28 December 2011)

cos im a lazy bugar and cba walking across field ive taught my cob to know theres a treat in my pocket when he comes to me at the gate
it works!!!!


----------



## Fiona_C (28 December 2011)

Not me strictly speaking, but I let my 12 y/o daughter lunge my tb which raises a few eyebrows!
Also, I don't turn out daily as he prefers to be in the warmth and comfort of his stable throughout winter.


----------



## saddlesore (28 December 2011)

Oh gawd, well according to some on here I'm sure my list of sins is endless!

I rug my unclipped horse even though he is porky 
I often throw the rope over his neck and let him take himself to the stable
Leave his stable door open if I'm just popping in and out
Groom his face with a dandy brush when muddy 
Muck out when he's in the stable
Turn him out in all weathers
Worm without worm counts....

...... and I'm sure there are many more! Had horses for 20 years now and they've all been happy so can't be too bad an owner


----------



## Ally_F (28 December 2011)

I'm another who hates brushing. Out in all weather muddy or not (TB has stable issues). Has ridden my exracer bit less and bareback down to the summer field. My 2.5 y/o is expected to have the manners of any aged horse and although obviously not ridden she is not just left bored in a field "to be a baby". Also as of a week ago my boy is in a field of his old - but am working desperatly on getting this changed.


----------



## Tonty Tont (28 December 2011)

I rug my unclipped, good-doer cob - but he's happy and so am I 

I give him endless treats, but he doesn't nip and I can do anything with him because of it 

I brush dried mud off his face with a dandy brush


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (28 December 2011)

Oh my.... Im barely legal to own a guinea pig let alone a horse by what people have been saying... I do most of what people have said, I have my horses at home, no one is there to raise eyebrows  
My worst is I let my tb wander around the farm (working) nibbling at bits of grass during the summer months which don't get mowed.


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (28 December 2011)

^ meant to say they are all alive, fit, well looked after and I hope happy horses and ponies


----------



## ClassicG&T (28 December 2011)

Give my pony treats if he is being a good boy when being schooled.

Jump without boots on on the odd occasion (always on a surface)

Turn out without a rug in summer 

Use baby wipes instead of water and shampoo


----------



## ClassicG&T (28 December 2011)

oh and another thing, i give him HAYLAGE (small amount everyday with hay) even though hes a native 
in my defence, he is VERY lean at the min with the amount of work we are doing so could use the extra energy every now and then


----------



## PapaFrita (28 December 2011)

Weeell, my 'guilty secret' is that I don't really care what people think of me and my management regime...


----------



## Enfys (28 December 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Weeell, my 'guilty secret' is that I don't really care what people think of me and my management regime... 

Click to expand...

This ^^


----------



## milesjess (28 December 2011)

I too use a dandy brush on his face!

Don't always poo pick or pick out feet...

Wear a hat

Give him too many treats

Always stand behind him, go under him etc

Always turnout out regardless the weather... Not a bad thing IMHO!

Sometimes open his door and just let him wander and graze freely

Talk to him randomly

Don't always put boots on him

He's still spoilt and loved


----------



## emmab13 (28 December 2011)

Oh my, I don't know where to begin!

All of the above, plus,

I don't always bother walking to the field, if I know one will go I just take the headcollar off in the yard and let it jump the gate!

I clip everything out at the end of September, legs and all. Then when I clip for opening meet leave legs on and they aren't all woolly and bushy! Everything has its head/ears out.

The hunters in full work only have an hour out twice a week. They don't mind at all. 

There are more, but I'll see how brave everyone else is!


----------



## muffinmunsh (28 December 2011)

Give too many treats
Let them nibble their haynets with bridle on whilst I am faffing around getting ready
Pull manes and clip ridiculous stencils on them
Not boot their expensive WB legs
Always go for the lower end weight of rug
Give ad-lib hay even though one has a tendency to get fat
Exercise them every day ... A day of walk is a day off for them
Not clean all tack after use ... More like once a month
Not tie up when grooming
... List is endless ;-)


----------



## muffinmunsh (28 December 2011)

Taking a liberal approach to grooming 
Worm without wormcount
Keeping them on full livery (exercise not incl) Mon to Fri
...
No chance for me to ever get owner of the year award!


----------



## Pedantic (28 December 2011)

Actually ride mine.


----------



## Fools Motto (28 December 2011)

Can't remember when I last had the saddle fitter out. (if at all)
Only wear hi viz on dull days.
Only get the farrier out every 8 to 10 weeks.
worm twice a year, no worm counts.
Don't poo pick.
Never pull my manes, I use a razor blade.
I have lunged my yearling.  I have also led her out off my mare 
Only feed pony nuts
Feed polos and carrots by hand everyday, and they don't bite.

Sure there is more, but that's enough to get your teeth into for now!!!!!


----------



## Kat (28 December 2011)

Oh dear I rug my unclipped horse too. She'd freeze in our exposed fields and we're having enough trouble keeping weight on as it is! 

I have her on livery so someone else mucks out every day. 

I ride and don't do ground work. My DH rides her too, and shock horror he is over 6ft weighs more than 12st and she isn't a 17uh draft horse! 

She sometimes wears a standing martingale. I feed treats. 

Shoot me now!


----------



## ECRider (28 December 2011)

LeneHorse said:



			There are a few things I do that would probably be frowned upon -

I hose the mud off her legs every night 

She is not clipped but I still rug her 

She gets a carrot when I catch her and when I turn her out 

I let her rub her head on me when she is itchy 

Anyone else feeling brave enough to confess their sins?
		
Click to expand...

Snap! I do all of these things too! I have a Coolheat rug for turnout which is designed for unclipped horses, allowing them to regulate their body temp. 

Yesterday it was 9 / 10 degrees C and the sun was shining like it was a spring day rather than late Dec! I was the only person on a yard of over 70 horses to turnout rugless which includes hardy cobs and natives with full coats. I lost count of the comments from other horse owners and raised eyebrows  I also do basic Parelli with Bertie and he is barefoot, which is also frowned on by the more traditional members of the yard. Luckily I quite enjoy being different and me and Bertie are happy with how we do things and thats all that matters to me


----------



## crabbymare (28 December 2011)

Pretty much everything!  I ride on the roads on a horse with no shoes on that people say should be shod and I also ride a shod horse that others say should be barefoot. I have wb and tb types living out with no rugs on which is obviously incredibly cruel as others have stabled horses rugged to the eyeballs. I ride mine without asking them first if they want to be ridden which according to a parelli person who was on the yard at one point is wrong and using a bit and a treed saddle is cruel  
Anything could be construed as wrong and I suspect most things I do have been criticized over the years but I either smile sweetly and ignore or suggest that as I don't tell them how to look after their horses they shold do the same for me


----------



## EquestrianFairy (28 December 2011)

Can't remember the last time I picked my horses feet out! I tend to check when she's walking on the concrete in front of me towards her field alone that they are clear  

Not a fan of grooming either, a quick swipe if needs be will do it. 

Brush mane and tail probably once a week unless it's show season. 

Rarely wash legs down in the winter but will check for cuts sporadically. 

Ride with spurs at times/whip when needed.

I never tie up, ever!


----------



## Luci07 (28 December 2011)

Actually on reading these, it really doesn't come across as bad management with a couple of exceptions!..most are adapting to your own horses and what works for you. I don't tend to tie up my old mare - she will pull back. Easier to do her in her box or leave her rope trailing. She is also given loads of treats and stays well behaved. My youngster, on the other hand is always tied up and never gets titbits as he mugs you - hard if he thinks you have some!


----------



## Jesstickle (28 December 2011)

I don't muck pick very often

sometimes there is the odd ragwort plant in the field next door to mine ( people have pulled  me up on here for that when I posted a picture, I ignored them of course!)

My stables are tolerably clean but not remotely immaculate

I don't groom my horses properly ever. If we go out they are bathed, other wise they are mucky pups!

I let pretty much anyone ride BH. Some of them I'm not even there to watch 

I don't often pick out feet (usually if the farrier is coming)

Umm, loads more too I expect.

some more for you all:

I will turn my stick upside down if I think my horse deserves it (BH has had two proper wallops in his life)

I hack on incredibly busy roads

I have no problem sedating/twitching my horses if it makes my life safer


----------



## sakura (28 December 2011)

probably the fact that I can't stop talking to her, and if I'm not talking, I'm singing or whistling or humming or something. I know it's not a bad thing but I'm the only one on my yard who talks to horses anywhere near the level I do and forget they probably don't understand half of what I'm saying 

if I'm in a rush I'll only groom the tack areas, I don't groom every day. I don't pick feet out at night cos I don't hose her legs off so I leave it to dry first. I worm without worm counts, I have a fully clipped horse out in a mw combo right now whilst her non clipped friends are in heavier rugs lol 

I leave her stable door open _all the time_ when I'm fussing around - whilst she's in there, and muck out whilst she's in there

She's 5 and I only let her jump small jumps still

Don't turn out everyday 

Use duct tape on rugs until I get round to getting them fixed

I do very little ground work with her


----------



## TicTac (28 December 2011)

I poo pick every day, winter and summer. 
I pick out my horses feet every day.
I brush my horse every day,
I always make sure my tack is clean
I always wear hi viz out hacking..........

personally, I take pride in my horse and that's the way I like it!


----------



## Cedars (28 December 2011)

Most of my bad habits I think are fine, until I get headbutted/kicked etc and then realise that THATS why the BHS tell you to do it that way...!

But some of mine...
My youngster brings herself in from the field. I can't catch her and the mare together, so I headcollar the mare and put her in her box, then just throw a rope around Puzzle's neck (who is normally stood watching) and lead her in. She's always just followed, never struggled to catch her yet! 
I always leave doors open when I'm on the yard - they have ropes across though.
I never groom if I can help it - apart from where girth goes....if riding for short time don't normally bother with bridle area.......!
We rug from very early on and keep rugs on very late - but I hate MUD!
All but my youngster gets a hard feed - one is an eventer in work so he's fair enough, but the other only gets ridden once a week, and the coloured is retired!!!! 
I have no objection to sedating or, more commonly, twitching. We twitch the mare to clip her face, every time. Better than being squished.
I turn out in the school....and I'm sure I'm teaching my youngster that bolting round the school flat out is acceptable, but she's just so cute....
I will smack all of ours if they need it.
I never wear a hat for turning out/handling - and I broke my own rule the other day and had my youngster in the school with me without a hat on....... eek, stupid.
I've sat on my 2 and a half year old....

Errrr that'll do for the moment...! There are probably loads more though.


----------



## catkin (28 December 2011)

Just about everything I do with my horses would horrify someone - but really I don't think they or I care:

I have an unclipped native who is rugged and has ad-lib haylage

my tack is brown AND black, and doesn't match

don't poo-pick the field

rarely tie up to groom, tack-up etc, they are led to the field with a rope round their neck.

Oh, and if that ain't bad enough for you - we ride on roads with no shoes, use metal bits and treed saddles, and (whisper it) I have a companion Shetland who _wears a rug if it's raining hard_


----------



## SavingGrace (28 December 2011)

In the summer when the horses are in the far away fields I will let my 14yr old niece lead the horse down to the field while I drive behind them (its a good 3/4 mile walk lol) 
She is really confident and good at handling them and my horse has manners though and I always make sure she wears a hat and gloves.


----------



## wattamus (28 December 2011)

When i tie my horse up outside her stable, i leave her haynet on the floor  instead of tying it up, it has small holes, she hasn't got shoes on and if i tied it up it wouldn't be far of the ground anyway. I've had plenty of people tell me off about it but she is always supervised so i tend not to pay any attention.
I used to hack out on A roads well road and again used to get criticized but she was good in traffic and i was always curteous to drivers so i never saw the problem. 
Bad horse mummy!


----------



## Waffles (28 December 2011)

I seem to be the only one on our yard who never hoses down their horse's legs!  I feed carrots probably way too much, lead him with his had on my back, when I turn him out I put the lead rope round his neck and sort of post him in - when I catch him, I just stick the lead rope round his neck to get him to his stable.


----------



## Elfen (28 December 2011)

I don't feel so guilty now! 

If my big boy is really muddy, even though he wears a hood and is completely covered, I'll sometimes ride without grooming, I've started my rising three year old, long reining down the lanes near the yard plus I've sat on him and been led round the yard - he absolutely loves going out on the reins  I only clean my tack the night before a competition! 

Edited to say I also feed far too many polos to both boys and hose the youngsters legs!!


----------



## helencharlie (28 December 2011)

My sins are:
Leaving a fully clipped horse naked to eat his food outside for 10 mins
Leaving horse wander the yard
Dont led in from the field, only carch and put headcollar on when we get to the gate on the road.
Ride out at 0730 in full hi viz (could be spotted from outer space)
Only groom properly if going to a show
Having an unshod tb


----------



## noblesteed (28 December 2011)

I hack out on A roads where the cars go at 70 mph!

I always canter in the same places when hacking.

I only occasionally boot for jumping.

I ride/jump in the turnout field when there are other horses loose!

I don't poo pick (farmer won't let us)

I turn my horse out in all weathers.

I only groom the necessary bits and he is grey!!!

I never bath my horse.

Other than that my horse is utterly spoilt and ridiculously well cared for.


----------



## Waffles (28 December 2011)

I never, ever bath my horse.  I do sponge him down if the weather is hot and he has been sweating though.

I cannot stand watching people hose their horse's legs down - they are usually shouting "STAND!!! STAND!!!" whilst swearing. I often wonder how the owner would feel if she were naked from the waist down and being hosed with freezing cold water on a winter's day.


----------



## cornbrodolly (28 December 2011)

Lead 4 in at once from field - never with hat on [ we have 12 'ropes!]
do in hand training hatless
use cattle instead of wormers to get rid of worms
hardly groom at all,except bathe for shows
dont pick out feet- back too fragile!
keep horses in deep litter large pens,sometimes 2 together
turnout every day in shabby rugs[  some unclipped -whats wrong with that!?]
never wear hi viz
used to hack in halter & one rein [ well schooled hoss!]
go behind,under ,around any horse and never tie up to tack up etc [ horse mustnt be happy with owner to need tying up, surely?]


but think its a bad idea to...
ride bareback without stickybottomed joddies [I came a cropper]
leave stirrups down when unmounted [horse got mouth caught on stirrup and circled till she fell]
put rugs on untouched horses [went through 3 fields and 2 hedges in panic]


----------



## Waffles (28 December 2011)

I never used to wear hi Viz till a couple of years ago.  A woman approached in a car, way too fast (on a summer's day) screeched to a halt when she finally realised I was there, wound the window down and said "God, I'm really sorry!!  I just didn't see you!!".  Got one of those polite hi viz tabards now....


----------



## tonitot (28 December 2011)

I pull sticks with leaves on off the trees and feed them my horse whilst riding, also do it with mints


----------



## Romax (28 December 2011)

I don't always wear my hat when I ride Ro  Prepare for a repeat of HatGate 2011


----------



## Penny Less (28 December 2011)

Only rug according to weather, if its cold wet and windy they get rugged. (unclipped)
Do not rug elderly shetland pony ( this has nearly had me reported to the RSPCA)
Only pick out feet once a day
Dont groom every day


----------



## ester (28 December 2011)

I hack out in the dark  . Although due to lame pony this hasn't really been necessary this winter, it is saving me a fortune in batteries


----------



## SuperCoblet (28 December 2011)

I'm going to get shot down, hehehe
I take gypsy up to his winter turn out every day, up a main road, in a head collar, bareback  
He's very spoilt, gets treats all the time
We aid his weight loss by not rugging his some days when he's clipped
I sometimes go out riding without grooming properly and picking hooves
He gets the whole yard and 2 stables to wonder around at night
He goes out in any weather
He gets more feed than he should
He gets the peelings from Sunday dinner veg!


----------



## classic_astra (28 December 2011)

i dont think any of these makes any one a bad owner tbh!

i rug my unclipped, unworked horses
i pick out feet once a week
i occasionally ride my old mare without a hat
dont ever wash legs in winter, they are out 24/7 
ride in a field with other horses grazing
have jumped without a hat
i harrow my field, never poo pick
have loaded and travelled my mare with no headcollar (no choice at the time)
quite regularly will tie up and wander out of view 
have lead my horse to the field off a moped !


----------



## monkeybum13 (28 December 2011)

I'm reading most of these posts thinking 'nope nothing wrong with that, I do it myself why would I criticise?'. 

Just enjoy your horses, who cares what other people think.


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (28 December 2011)

I did think of one more, not getting up at a decent time during my uni holidays.. I'm really bad at the moment I set the alarms but nothing seems to wake me. It has got to a point where I do my horses later so that they aren't stuck in so long. 

In my defense I do get up at 4:30 when at uni but still shoot me now poor horses :/


----------



## TheBayMonkey (28 December 2011)

Fully clip and rug heavily; HATE hairy horses and he's a mud magnet so its easier to keep him cleaner.
Lunge in side reigns AND an elastic lungie that goes over the headpiece and through the legs...for more than 20 minutes.
Feed treats by hand (well, mum does as she doesn't ride him so won't affect her, If I feed him treats he gets silly and naps for treats from me so its best if mum gives them).
If he doesn't want to be caught then he will stay out all night whatever the weather. He gets a haynet hung on the gate to keep him going but I'm not going to bother chasing him around and coming back at different times of the night. If he doesn't want to come in when I'm ready then tough. This happens regularly as he is a cheeky so and so. But I love him


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 December 2011)

I had an interesting experiance recently. A friend has been riding another ladies horse but he is alot bigger than she is used to and he is also quite a hot horse. She asked if she could hack him over to have her first canter on him in my sand school. I said yes, so she came with the horse's owner.

The owner was really taken aback with how I keep my horses. The main things that surprised her were;

* I don't use my stables (her words - I do use them, one is my hay store and I use the others for tacking up or if I unfortunately have an injured horse on box-rest, but my horses live out).

* My field is sloping, she almost had kittens when the yearling galloped as fast as he could up to the top.

* The breeds of my horses as they are all hotbloods and I don't think that she is used to seeing them out 24/7 in winter. She sort of had a 'why don't you have a nice cob instead if you must keep them out' expression. 

* That I don't enjoy schooling. I don't have a riding horse at the moment but we talked about when I bring my mare back into work once she's sound and when my filly is ready to be backed. I want to start hacking them as soon as possible, she would spend alot more time schooling before heading out.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 December 2011)

IMO everything YOU do SOMEONE will find fault with. Its the way fo the world  Thats why its called YOUR way and not THE way


----------



## little_critter (28 December 2011)

Feet get picked out at least once a day, usually twice but grooming is optional (luckily she's not very good at getting muddy)
I leave the stable door ajar as I pop in and out - pony let herself out for the first time last week looking for her hay. Feed room is right next door to her stable so I could quickly pop her back in.
I did ride her in from the field bare back and with no hat twice - the 'no hat' quickly stopped after I fell off (luckily with hat on at the time).
Sometimes I remember to put boots on if I jump, flatwork never requires boots.
I probably feed (a bit) more than I should - but she is ok weight-wise.
I feed 'Power & Performance' even though she's only in light work otherwise she has no motivation.


----------



## ausipaliboi (28 December 2011)

I used to constantly hear everything I did was wrong.  So I moved paddocks where I share with a lovely lady who considers my "specialness" hilarious and lets me do what ever I want with her pony!

Today I was child free so decided to tie up horsey for a groom.  Tied him to a piece of electric tape (not switched on) which is only loosely tied to the side of the shelter.  Everytime he tried to move away (which was often) I said 'stop it stupid'.

It is march fly season so I am constantly belting the crap out of my horse - I slap the fly where ever it lands on him and then squish it.  Horsey is so used to it he doesn't flinch when I wack him 

I randomly get on bareback in a halter wearing shorts, a singlet, thongs and no helmet  to potter around the paddock.  As we come back to the shelter I try kick him into a trot which results in him laying back his ears and swishing his tail and refusing to go any faster.  Which results in me laughing my arse off and him deciding to stop suddenly and assist with my dismount.  Which results in more laughter


----------



## Cortez (28 December 2011)

I never wear a hat (and I'm still alive and allegedly not brain damaged). I never put boots on horse. I have never owned or used a martingale. I rarely rug anything (only if needing to keep clean before a show). I never feed hard feed (to this present crop of good doers - have had some malnourished rescues in the past which obviously got fed until they turned into aforementioned). I never, ever feed treats.  Never mount from the ground, always use a block. Never brush manes or tails in the "off" season. Never bathe (horse). The list is endless.


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

i love this thread...its brilliant!  all the nosey sods on my yard should come and have a read of it and realise that everybody does things differently and thats fine! 

i do lots of things 'wrong':

1. i never hose legs as i think it causes mud fever through weaking the skin. have never had a horse with mud fever so i'm happy with this system

2. i rarely pick feet out- once or twice a week maybe (don't want to get covered in the mud that i haven't hosed off do i?! )

3. i don't groom very much and often use a dandy brush all over. if i'm going to a show i often just babywipe rather than bath!

4. i rarely clean my tack. if i'm competing i might do- but even then it iften just gets a quick wipe over with a dirty sponge

5. i ride in draw reins on a regular basis. i also use side reins for lungeing 

6. i have no routine. i might go and see my horse at 7am or i might go at 11am. he's not bothered as he always has enough haylage and if he doesn't (very rare) he's not going to starve to death in an hour

7. i turn out most days- even when its pi$$ing down. i figure that for the first 4 years of his life he lived out with no rug on. now he's well rugged and fed and comes in every night so will not melt after 8 hours in the rain

8. i rarely have the saddle fitter. current saddle was M2M for old horse and probably doesn't fit current horse but i manage it with pads etc

9. i XC in a stronger bit than i use at other times. i don't think 'lack of schooling' explains my lack of brakes- its adrenalin and no matter how much groundwork i do i will not be able to stop XC! 

10. if my horse is being a toad i will ride it until it gives in and behaves. if i need to ride for 2+ hours i will. (must add that this is very rare!)

11. i rarely hack in hiviz- only will if its very gloomy/dark...i honestly think that drivers don't see horses because they are texting/chatting etc and not looking at the road. others think hi viz is vital. thats fine, i don't. 

there is probably a hell of a lot more! hahahaha, love it!


----------



## McNally (28 December 2011)

Fiona_C said:



			Not me strictly speaking, but I let my 12 y/o daughter lunge my tb which raises a few eyebrows!
Also, I don't turn out daily as he prefers to be in the warmth and comfort of his stable throughout winter.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! only mine is 11! She also rides him and my 16.2hh hunter type for me if im feeling lazy or busy!

My worst habbit it "forgetting" to pick out muddy feet and sitting underneath my horse to brush his back legs!


----------



## Dubsie (28 December 2011)

The one I have found that gets most people is I unclip lead rope at bottom of the ramp and the pony walks on, I do up the back then go and re-attach the lead rope at the front end.  Have to say pony knows there is hay inside, thinks with his stomach and is very good at loading anyway. Tends to be those with poor loaders that comment!  I suppose he could dive off but I tend not to do this in a lush grassy field.


----------



## scrunchie (28 December 2011)

I don't get the farrier out until my horses feet "look" too long - as none of big ones are working and the pony has very good feet I don't see any need to do it any more often. None of them wear shoes. This will change when they are ready to be worked properly.

I sometimes feed "full fat" sugar beet

I transported the pony around in a livestock trailer borrowed off a farmer before we got a horse trailer. We didn't go to any shows though - that would have been too embarrassing!!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 December 2011)

There is honestly not a book long enough to list all the things I have done and still do which would lay me open to criticism.  I could rival war and peace...

Just about everything could be argued as dangerous by the extremely H&S conscious, to the NH lot I am probably too forceful, to the traditional lot I am too fluffy.  For the super-competitive I don't push them enough, for the totally uncompetitive I push them too far too fast - and so on and so forth. 

I couldn't possibly list everything here


----------



## Toffee44 (28 December 2011)

-Refuse to hose legs

-Leave turnout on in the stable as she is only going out the next day. 

-Couldnt catch her one day. Much to YO disgust of leaving horse out on her own, left her out, when back up at 11pm sure enough she was at the gate pacing. Never struggled bringing her in  since. 

-Clipped out neck and belly and don't put a full neck on (something else my YO doesnt like?? she is a native this is where she sweats therefore off it came). 

-If she is being  ass about coming into her stable I either 1) back her up as fast as I can and spin her round me  2)broom+ass. She tends to only do this with strangers now. 

-I havent ridden her in 3 weeks due to weather and being too busy  (I dont have a school)

-I wear spurs and use a whip


----------



## catkin (28 December 2011)

scrunchie said:



			I transported the pony around in a livestock trailer borrowed off a farmer before we got a horse trailer. We didn't go to any shows though - that would have been too embarrassing!!
		
Click to expand...

nah - it's even more fun going to a show in a livestock trailer, especially if you drive back out with a few frillies conspicuous in the front windscreen


----------



## Winklepoker (28 December 2011)

I ride in draw reins!! 


Beat that!!


----------



## diggerbez (28 December 2011)

TinselPoker said:



			I ride in draw reins!! 


Beat that!!
		
Click to expand...

i already put that...so i win!


----------



## blood_magik (28 December 2011)

This could be interesting 

1) I rug wether he is clipped or not - if he's cold, the rug goes on
2) I  use draw reins
3) I let him rub his face against me
4) I use a pelham with roundings for parties 
5) I have my boy on full livery  
6) I canter in the same place on hacks
7) I turn him out on his own sometimes
8) He always gets treats after being ridden
9) I let OH's 12yo ride him off the lead rein


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 December 2011)

In winter I just groom the saddle and bridle areas and get on and ride 
I will smack my welshie if he's being bolshy (SMACK not beat)
I'm currently only feeding once a day due to very hectic schedules so they get all their hay in one go.
I barely ever poo pick.

I'm sure there are many many more!


----------



## Theocat (28 December 2011)

I feel cheapy own-brand pony nuts and full fat sugar beet.
I often neglect to pick out feet.
I rarely groom properly, because neither of us enjoys it - get the lumps off the important bits and away you go.
I'll scrub his muddy head with a plastic curry comb.
I'll use a _metal_ curry comb on stubborn mud or to get rid of hair.
Decided he needed a good roll and turned him out nekkid the other day, in the rain, for hours, even though he's TB x and partly clipped.
Don't skip out if I'm up last thing at night.
Use calmer for parties and rescue remedy for hacking in new strange places.


----------



## sophiebailey (28 December 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's tack doesn't match!!!  

Can someone fill me in on the following;

Why do people hose legs off every day?

Why is it bad to feed treats by hand?



My guilty secrets; turnout with rope around neck

Will leave us much 'nearly clean straw' in the stable as possible

Leave my boy covered in mud until I have to ride him, then he gets very grumpy when I brush it all off!!


----------



## MagicMelon (28 December 2011)

1) Throw rope round their necks to lead them about.
2) Put on and take off rugs while they're loose out in the field.
3) Don't clean out their feed buckets daily (they lick them clean!).
4) Dont thoroughly groom them often, only their bridle/saddle areas when at home.
5) Clip my veteran shetland. She gets VERY furry at this time of year and is filthy with it so she prefers her tum clipped. In spring, she gets a hunter clip which she adores as she hates being hot!
6) I ride in pyjama bottoms frequently at home...
7) I ride regularly in mud and snow.
8) I only ever clean my tack for important competitions (or if its been spattered in mud after one)!
9) My tack room I'll admit is disgraceful.  90% of whats in it hasn't been used in about 5 years but I hate throwing it away "just in case the next horse needs it"!


----------



## SuperCoblet (28 December 2011)

Just thought of some more 
I own a parelli DVD 
My cob is in a single jointed bit
my COB was in a heavy weight rug a couple of weeks ago in the cold spell
ive had a canter on a country lane verge
i think its funny when he bucks in excitement
i sometimes do flatwork with no hat
i ride in winter muckers when its cold
I only ever clean my tack if somethings coming up that will judge you on your tack

Ill think of more, im sure


----------



## Waffles (28 December 2011)

I only ever feed cool mix and sugar beet (the proper stuff you have to soak) once per day.  My horse gets turned out with no breakfast  
I never use any supplements  (my vet has complimented me on the condition of my last horse saying he was just the right weight - and that was in the summer)
I never weigh food or hay.  I always guess.
I don't like riding when it's wet and windy.


----------



## NinjaPony (28 December 2011)

I RUG my unclipped native, and use leg wraps when it is cold.
They are on individual turnout.
I turn them out in boots  and ride in boots 
They are on part/full livery
I sometime use an exercise sheet on my trace clipped native.
I never tie up in the stable to rug up, pick out feet, groom etc


----------



## Shantara (28 December 2011)

I don't pick hind feet out. He kicks and doesn't have hinds on anyway.
I don't use a body protector for hacking at all, even when there's a few jumps involved.
I don't often full groom before I go out, just saddle and face.
I don't school at all really. He's not mine and a riding school horse. When I have more time (or my own) I will.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (28 December 2011)

horses are turned out 24/7 all year. . . without rugs 
they have adlib hay
i hack the big fat grey one around in a headcollar
none of them have shoes on
never ride in a hat unless at uni.
i tie up without bailing twine sometimes


----------



## Jackson (28 December 2011)

I'm guilty of quite a few of these, and some of them are just plain funny! but what I can't quite get my head around is not picking feet out.. I pull stones out of at least two of jacks hoves daily and thinking of riding him with them still in makes me cringe  I don't pick them out if I did them the day before and he has stayed in though, poo is soft 

I don't feed anything except hay at the moment. Nothing. Not even a balancer, and my horse is shiny, bouncy and at the perfect weight.

Sometimes, I walk behind him without putting my hand on his bum. 

If it's quiet, I remove all tack from horse on the yard, then let him find his own way to his stable!

I wash and disinfect my stable floor frequently in the summer (and quite often in the winter!) When I first arrived, another livery actually came up to me and told me in a disaproving tone that I must be crazy  

My horse is turned out alone, and has been for a long time. He's still a happy chap!

I can walk underneath my horse! I also wipe his bottom on occasions and catch his pee/poo in a bucket...

I prefer riding bareback. I don't mind jumping on him in the field with no tack..

Sometimes, I trot on roads 

I am the champion of 'pony club' kicks. Might look ridiculous, but they work very well 

I canter on the way home, even though my horse has iffy breaks, and I always wear a body protector, I get lots of looks about that but I value my ribs!

My horse's matchy colours are pink, purple, blue and green, and he is a boy...


----------



## Cedars (28 December 2011)

The only one that I don't understand is riding without a hat. Because I think its stupid.

All the rest have made me feel SO much better!


----------



## lelly (28 December 2011)

Well I just had to reply to this one! I put lw rugs on two hairy shetlands. In my difence they are oldies and one is arthritic. I give them treats from the hand daily, although the gelding opens zips on pockets to look for his own ha ha! I kiss them on the nose all the time. I feed them short feed and hay daily. They have ad lib ossi chaff. The list is endless but they are well behaved not overweight and happy and I wouldn't have them any other way. (spoilt is the word).


----------



## NativePonyLover (28 December 2011)

I don't wash girth or numnah quite as often as I should! 

I hose off feet and legs when he comes in from the field.

I don't always wash his bit off after every ride. 

He wears a half pad purely because I think it looks smart! 

I do NH, because I enjoy it and think it can be really useful, but also ride in a bit and treed
 saddle - but is barefoot trimmed.

He is turned out in all weathers - but is un clipped but wearing a rug to keep him clean(er).

He gets too many treats!


----------



## Waffles (28 December 2011)

My god, this has made me think about the "old days" in the 70s
Back then, our horses lived all year round out with no rugs (only really posh people had rugs for big horses which lived in - at least, where we were it was like that), we hacked to the farrier in the village about an hour's ride away (we booked it when shoes fell off usually), we wormed twice a year whether we needed to or not, we never had the horses vaccinated, and no one had heard of a horse dentist - though if your teenage horse got a bit thin, you would get the vet to come and rasp his teeth.  We rode in old jeans tucked into long rubber riding boots.  I remember bailer twine being metal at the time, or sometimes that rope stuff.  Only posh people had horse boxes too (they weren't called trailers then) and the only 4x4 we knew about were landrovers.


----------



## 0ldmare (28 December 2011)

Give them both a haynet in the stable 
Change old mares poultice out in the field without bothering with a headcollar (She knows not to wonder off  )
Change rugs in the field and not bother with a headcollar (see above, they know not to move)
Am a bit random with worming schedule and don't worm count (but good with feet/teeth as dentist/farrier reminds me  )
Feed treats if I feel like it or they ask nicely
Laugh at Barney when he's doing his 'I am a stallion' impression when being led out to the field
Always turn out whether they like it or not no matter what the weather

Amazingly they are still alive and we all muddle along together very happily


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 December 2011)

Pedantic said:



			Actually ride mine.
		
Click to expand...

~snorts!~


----------



## classic_astra (28 December 2011)

just though of another, my mare often has the farrier (for trim or shoes) and doesnt get held by anyone or tied up. once even trimmed her with just a rope around her neck!

proof


----------



## caramel (28 December 2011)

Mine's in a grackle! that to some on my yard is not 'acceptable!'

I leave mine standing on the yard not tied whilst I'm in the tack room

Mine gets the occasional treat by hand

wears boots for every occasion!


----------



## D66 (28 December 2011)

Put spare grooming kit items on the horses back when it's not being used. 
Trot horse up the road on the way to the yard to loosen packed hooves.
Stand horse with hoof in bucket of water to clean hooves - only one hoof at a time.
Don't use boots.
Plait standing on a chair in the stable.
We spent several minutes once trying to remove a partially cast shoe from a TB in the field (it wouldn't shift) before realising it would be better/safer to put a head collar on him and/or hold the rope and/or take him to the yard.


----------



## Shantara (28 December 2011)

I forgot to add: feeding from my hand. Ned's very very VERY good with getting treats. He's never bitten me and even if the treat is in my hand near his mouth, he won't get grabby, but he'll pull the 'polo face', he almost says "Pleeeeaaassseee can I have it now?"


----------



## hcm88 (28 December 2011)

Legs hosed every day
Frequently fed treats from hand...
They're often not tied up/left standing in the middle of the yard whilst I remember to do something
They're all given a smack if they misbehave
I occasionally ride them bareback in from the field if I'm feeling adventurous....
I'll answer my phone whilst hacking and ride on the buckle
My event horses are turned out EVERY DAY :O!

Probably so many more.. I don't realise how incorrect some of the habits I have are!


----------



## GeeGeeboy (28 December 2011)

These are great! Here's mine:

Sometimes going two weeks without riding
Not seeing him everyday (he gets checked daily though at least twice by people I trust)
Letting him canter/gallop home on a hack coz it's fun!
Dont get farrier out unless shoes are falling off!
Hardly ever school 
There must be plenty more....


----------



## hippiechick (28 December 2011)

Ok here goes.......

I have given up poo picking in winter

We rug up our unclipped horses TB or not

They all have loads of treats hand fed

Only clean tack if going out

Keep my beloved TB even though he is not ridden and costs me a fortune t keep and I rarely ride him

..............Oh i dont think thats too bad in the scheme of things!!!!!!


----------



## Dogstar (28 December 2011)

Hmm mine might be too bad to admit...oh OK.. my horses often hang around in the yard being a pain and won't go out into the field... so I get the hose out....!! They now know to clear off before they actually get hosed. Yep I know its bad!! But I keep them at home so no one knows ;-)


----------



## wattamus (28 December 2011)

Ooooh some more from me!
1) my mare still gets hard feed (hi fi lite and cheap brand pony nuts) even though she's not in work and stabled 24/7
2) I usually take her headcollar off outside her stable and let her walk in by herself.
3) If she is in the stable and I'm doing hay or making feed, doing water etc then I'll leave the stable door open (no chain across) and she stands quite happiny, and if she steps out i walk up to her and she reverses back in


----------



## Fun Foals (28 December 2011)

My poor tb is wasted by not being ridden 6days a week and compeeted (he seems to enjoy a couple of rides a week and playing in the field)
I dont groom him every night, gets mud brushd of when ridden, thats it really.
When i bring him in i chuck the rope over my shoulder while i put the head collar on and that is quite often where it stays while i take him in (along the road and round a bad bend ) 
When i get close to his stable i chuck the rope over his neck and he walks on in while i stand in the doorway ready to undo his leg straps with his bum in the doorway.
I dont poo pick the field, terra-vak it couple of times a year,has sheep in it too (while the horse is in it)
My welsh a is left out over night in winter on his own un ruged
My tb only gets a handful of countrywide mix and a bit of chaff and hes not skin and bones.
I ocassionally ride my welsh a  (I cant be too heavy seing as i got on him today for the 1st time in a few weeks and soon hhit the floor lol, he was a good boy when i got back on )

There must be loads more 
ow im an inexperienced rider with an ex-racer (we get on very well together)
I think that will do for now lol


----------



## fjordhorsefan (28 December 2011)

My horse is now on full livery until the spring
He never wears boots for any activity
He is unshod
He doesn't wear rugs unless he is really wet and I need to dry him off a bit
He decides where we hack to (I let him choose the direction we go in!)
We canter along grass verges, and on the way home too!
I have synthetic tack
I have a treeless saddle (although this is being changed when I can afford it!)
I use metal curry comb to remove hair when moulting
We hack on the buckle end of we are off road
We wear hi-viz when hacking
I wear my BP when hacking or jumping
He gets a haynet when tied, to keep him occupied

Oh my word, that's a lot!


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 December 2011)

I don't get the farrier out until my horses feet "look" too long - as none of big ones are working and the pony has very good feet I don't see any need to do it any more often. None of them wear shoes. This will change when they are ready to be worked properly.


This and I hardly ever tie him up to put the rug on,usually do it whilst hes in the field.
Havent ridden him for at least 18 months (will bring back to work in the spring)
Dont lead either out of field.
Spoil the pair of them rotten.
When they dont want to be caught I leave them to it!!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 December 2011)

ohhh i'm so naughty, i don't undo the ponys' noseband when i take the bridle off, i only groom the important bits in the winter, the big grey wears a rug in winter even though she's unclipped because i'm too lazy to battle with the mud she insists on covering herself in.
there's loads more but i'm also too lazy to type them


----------



## saffytessa (28 December 2011)

I have a treeless saddle that I use on two different horses and have never had a saddle fitter out.
Big mare is ridden in a pelham with two reins or a 'parelli' style rope halter depending on what we are doing and her mood. 
Baby mare has had a bit in her mouth for a total of about ten minutes and is ridden in a rope bitless bridle.
I use metal curry comb to remove mud and hair when moulting. 
I usually take headcollars off outside the stable and let them walk in by themseves.
They're given a smack if necessary.
I trim my horses feet myself. No I am not a farrier. 
I rug my unclipped horses even if they are porky. One was clipped in october but it has practically grown back.
I change rug weights daily depending on the weather.
I change rugs loose in the field.
I turned horses out nekkid on boxing day when they usually wear rugs. It was like spring, I mucked out in a t-shirt.
I can't lunge big mare without her rearing and boxing at me but she loose schools like a dream. 
I sat on my youngster before she was three.
I expect my youngster to behave the same as an older horse and have since I bought her at 20 months old (she hasn't disappointed yet).  
They are fed treats by hand when turned out, brought in and as bribery if required.
When the midges are about if they land on the horses I squish them dead by slapping and don't give the little b*ggers a chance to bite again. Horses get used to it.

Not a lot if you read it fast


----------



## Holzdweaver (28 December 2011)

Hmmm... Interesting Question  xD

I semi deep litter and just take wet out once a week, haha the amount of stick i got for doing this is just funny!
I Insist that if i cant throw myself onto my horses bed and bounce, its not deep enough... (when i had a stable!!  xD )
I now keep my TB out all winter. Im just cruel like that 
If the horse is too muddy, il just ride bareback, saves brushing the hippo.
Keep my horse in a field with a few boggy bits in and 'god forbid' MUD! IN SUMMER*shock horror*
Electrocute my horse on regular occasions. No matter how many times i say to people that if he didnt like it he wouldnt touch it (the fence that is), its still looked down upon?... hhmm..
Dont pick my horses feet out before i ride sometimes (like i said above. MUD)
Only poo pick on weekends if that rofl
I will stand up and jump off my horses back just to prove i can.
Teach him to bow - causes biting ya know...
Ride without a hat!!  hehehehehehehe


Naughty i know, but seriously, i think everything i do is looked down upon. Im just one of those people that doesnt give a damn and so everyone moans about. lol!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 December 2011)

Gosh, everyone's "sins" coming out!!! Well done.

Well here's my list:-

- bring them in from the field all muddy and just bung 'em in the stable for the night without brushing off the mud or anything

- if pushed for time just clearing a space for the saddle/girth and the bridle if they've come in from the field all muddy - and riding out like that. OMG

- opening the field gate in to the yard and letting the hairy horribles charge through and find their way into their own stables/feed

- always feed a polo mint when I dismount on return from a ride

- sing to my mount!


----------



## Spottyappy (28 December 2011)

The one I bred used to love his bum sratched as a foal. He would come up ad present it to you so you had to scratch it! Still does,even though he is 16.2hh and 17 yrs old!!
I also don't  pick feet out daily,and only scrub mud off areas tack touches. The native is unrugged and has neck clip.
 Can change home breds rugs,in field and untied.


----------



## cheeseandhorses:) (28 December 2011)

don't bother with headcollers or the like to bring in, gate is open they find there own way to their stable, i toddle along to their stables anything upto ten minutes later and close the doors , i do have well trained horses, they have never left yet 

let them rub on me, okay i am stopping this now  

Don't clean anywhere other than saddle bridle area unless we're going to a 'party'.

Give them cuddles

Hack out only once a week , twice maximum, and they only have ONE day off, gosh im a bad mum.

EXPECT THEM TO BEHAVE.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (29 December 2011)

Well considering one thread on here, I shouldn't own horses because:

My horses go out all day and are freaking wasted therefore. They come in every night to big fluffy clean straw beds, clean water, fresh haylage and are fed. They get brushed a few times a week but not every night. One horse is my 5 YO jumper on a break, my 7yo all around do anything horse, a 16yo ex chaser who was supposed to be put down at 9 due to his injuries, a yearling, and my broodmare who hasn't been bred in 2 years. I will start back my 2 riding horses in mid January but for now I guess I just shouldn't own these horses because I obviously don't care about them at all.

I also hose off mud every night and have blankets on unclipped horses. My bad.

Terri


----------



## hessy12 (29 December 2011)

Loving the replies! 

Mine - feed polos to my lad daily. 
Smack him (NOT beat) if he's naughty. (same as kids really, but I believe that I now banned, so should I be in prison?)
Change rugs looses in field. 
Dismount the wrong way (swing leg over withers)
Trot or canter on people's lawns in front of their houses. (the bit between the wall and the road).
Trespass all over private land (catch me if you can)
Swear (politely) at farmers who tell me to get off their land.
The rest are MUCH too wicked to say in public.


----------



## glamourpuss (29 December 2011)

How on earth do you swear *politely*?


----------



## Puppy (29 December 2011)

hessy12 said:



			Trot or canter on people's lawns in front of their houses. (the bit between the wall and the road).
Trespass all over private land (catch me if you can)
Swear (politely) at farmers who tell me to get off their land.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez! How to give horse riders a bad name


----------



## glamourpuss (29 December 2011)

My thoughts too Puppy 
Particularly the swearing at farmers when they ask you to get off their land.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (29 December 2011)

I do allsorts, main one is i CUT manes
bowl cuts for the win!


----------



## Clippy (29 December 2011)

Well after reading that lot i'm SHOCKED!!!    

But get this - sometimes I feed bran! 

I also am another who worms only twice a year and don't do worm counts and I let my horse follow me from the field to the yard with no headcollar or rope!


----------



## Waffles (29 December 2011)

I used to boil up a mugful of pearl barley and feed that the night before a show. It used to appear my pony was in fantastic condition in early spring.


----------



## Sophstar (29 December 2011)

I'm classed as the mean mum on the yard as my 2 (both very good doers) are left naked unless it turns freezing or wet and cold, where they then get a sheet if they are lucky

I DON'T bring my ponies in even in a bad rain storm or very bad snow (like last year) and get called cruel as they stand knee deep in snow whilst everyone else has thrown 3 rugs on theirs and tucked them up in their stable for the night

I also get frowned at when attempting to hose my cheeky pony's legs (he will not stand still) so i unroll the hose, put the hose attachment on the end for a stronger jet spray and hose him from a distance, no matter where he fidgets to, i can reach him he eventually gets the message and stands still!

Looks of disgust when I ride or lead mine off the yard and I haven't spent forever scrubbing and washing every inch of mud off their legs...I like the muddy footed look!

My cob doesn't get tied up (he pulls back) so stands with his rope just looped through the twine and I have walked off and just left him standing there loose in the yard if I need to grab something. He's a gentleman and generally stands still

I do not let my ponies disrespect my space or myself and a tap on their nose if they nip or a gentle smack on the shoulder if they push me around will be given...everyone else seems to not mind being used as scratching posts or something that gets trampled over willy nilly.


----------



## PapaFrita (29 December 2011)

glamourpuss said:



			How on earth do you swear *politely*?
		
Click to expand...

"Oh, do feck orf, peasant" ? 
Personally, I wouldn't dream of tresspassing or damaging private property and if I did so inadvertently would be incredibly embarrassed and apologetic.


----------



## spotty_pony (29 December 2011)

Give too many treats
Let him nibble my pockets
Sometimes ride without grooming
Leave him in the stable with his saddle on without tieing him up
Take my saddle off whilst mounted! 
Taught him tricks, such as saying &#8216;please&#8217; etc
Sometimes I let him choose which way he wants to go when out hacking
Ride him without a bridle
Kneel down in the stable when trimming feathers
Walk under his belly
Take him out on long hacks (sometimes three hours or more!) But he is plenty fit enough 
Give him lots of hugs and kisses
Don&#8217;t clean my tack as often as I should

I love this thread!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (29 December 2011)

I used to take the dog out with me on a hack, leading him from the horse. We used to go for miles and only ever had a couple of near misses. Apart from that, I rarely take short cuts from a safety perspective now, as I've learnt the hard way over the years and now value my body being in one piece.

That said, I did lunge today in the spooky howling wind in a head collar and no gloves and yes, I did come close to parting company with the skin on my palms!


----------



## sakura (29 December 2011)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			One horse is my 5 YO jumper on a break
		
Click to expand...

you and me both, my 5yro is also on a break  

It wasn't exactly planned, I just got so busy pre christmas but I like to split her training up anyway so it's worked out well

should that have been on my list?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 December 2011)

Snow Jumping Superstars said:



			Give too many treats
Take my saddle off whilst mounted! 
Sometimes I let him choose which way he wants to go when out hacking
Kneel down in the stable when trimming feathers
Walk under his belly
Dont clean my tack as often as I should
		
Click to expand...

Oh gosh I do these things too...

So OK, so how-the-hell do you take off your saddle whilst you're mounted??  I'd love to know! Video purleeeessse!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (29 December 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Oh gosh I do these things too...

So OK, so how-the-hell do you take off your saddle whilst you're mounted??  I'd love to know! Video purleeeessse!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's easier than you'd think to pull it out from underneath you - iirc it's one of the household cavalry's tricks in their musical ride.  I used to do it just for fun


----------



## tracyandtokyo (29 December 2011)

Oh god.
I rug my partly clipped TB in a heavy fleece and heavyweight rug.
Turn out every day (unless weather is REALLY bad)
Hose legs off every day
Let him walk himself to the hose area then to his stable (well trained, i know ! )
I always walk behind him
Walk/Roll UNDER him (shock horror!)
I feed him the one or two treats after i have ridden.
I dont spend HOURS grooming  Quick flick and hop on 
He's happy, im happy.


----------



## bracken99 (29 December 2011)

saddlesore said:



			Oh gawd, well according to some on here I'm sure my list of sins is endless!

I rug my unclipped horse even though he is porky 
I often throw the rope over his neck and let him take himself to the stable
Leave his stable door open if I'm just popping in and out
Groom his face with a dandy brush when muddy 
Muck out when he's in the stable
Turn him out in all weathers
Worm without worm counts....

...... and I'm sure there are many more! Had horses for 20 years now and they've all been happy so can't be too bad an owner 

Click to expand...

i do all of these things! lol


----------



## unbalanced (29 December 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Oh gosh I do these things too...

So OK, so how-the-hell do you take off your saddle whilst you're mounted??  I'd love to know! Video purleeeessse!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's much easier than you'd think. First you take both feet out of stirrups and run them up. Undo your girth and take it off (still sitting in your saddle at this point). Then wriggle forward while pushing saddle back so you end up where pommel was and saddle you remove saddle behind you. Thinking about it, it might be easier to do the wriggling forward part if you still have your stirrups but that's how I've always done it. It's really useful if you want to ride bareback but haven't got anywhere to get in off (although I suppose you have to ride over to the fence to hang your saddle off it, so you could always get on off the fence... yeah, it's a cool trick ). 

Other bad things I do:
wander off with the stable door open
don't put a bed down - just banks and rubber mats
don't use a headcollar most of the time
let my horse wander around on the grassy patch in front of her stable with her bridle on and the reins dangling - if she steps on a rein, she knows to back up
use rugs with leg straps
didn't rug my horse at all last winter, even when it hit -7 (I am this year, but only because she has a full clip)
refuse to feed a bucket feed for breakfast, to YO's horror
I do Parelli, and even own more than one carrot stick
horse has a massage pad and a big green swiss ball to play with - also to the disgust of YO
sometimes I stand up on my horse - very useful for changing a lightbulb in the stable - she is there and the ladder isn't. Obviously I never wear a hat for that, and she never wears a halter, never mind a bridle.
sometimes I dismount by sliding down her tail
I am thinking of going barefoot. The farrier does not approve.
I get on and off from the left and right. 
My tack is usually much dirtier than it should be  I will have to make a New Year's Resolution about that, although I'm unrepentant about all the other sins. 

I'm sure there are plenty more...


----------



## rubysmum (30 December 2011)

lets see............
rug my horse for my convience - i dont enjoy dirty horses
clip for asthetic pleasure & always hog
allow the old mare to eat human food - shes almost 22 so it doesnt seem to have done any damage & the look of happiness on her face when she gets a bar of dairy milk makes it all good
muck out but in a non-OCD way - no horse dies if i miss a few poos/wet bits
make decsions about horses based on finances


but worst of all - i ride the arthritic old one - yes i know she looks stiff but she would look a lot more stiff if i retired her


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 December 2011)

I don't pull the mane [he is supposed to be part PRE!]
I don't shoe, in fact, I even rasp his hooves once a week!
Don't leave tack dirty, ever, it gets a daily wipe over, the girth is unfastened every day.
Don't feed molassed sugar beet nuts, cheap molassed chaff or pony nuts.
I never ask everyone in the yard for their opinion then do the easiest / cheapest option / or nothing.
I don't borrow stuff from people I hardly know.
I do:
Check feet once a week and pick out with rasp tang.
Throw out any wet and dirty bedding, any effort to separate poo and shavings is hopeless and time consuming.
Ask YO or any spare person to help me mount up [in the hope that one day they will build a mounting block]
Clean the water bucket every day [obviously I am a bit anal]
Always use my own hay-nets [I don't share my toothbrush. do you?]
Get horse out of stable every day,  rain or shine.
Groom every day [not for "bonding"] as he is a bit itchy. Do not wash off legs [as practised by all who have mud fever] if covered in mud
Wash stable rug once a month.
Inspect for cuts and swellings every day rather than wait till I need a vet! 
I know I am eccentric, but I don't care.


----------



## little_critter (30 December 2011)

Really stupid I know...I go for a hack round the XC jumps at our yard and pop a few on my own and without a BP.
Not wearing the BP is laziness I know; but getting someone to come with me is tricky - I hardly ever see any of the other liveries ride, and most of them are kids anyway.


----------



## ATrueClassAct (30 December 2011)

I've got a pony that looks "half starved" she's very skinny but people always presume she's under fed and I don't feed her propely. She actually gets same amount of food as 15.2 boy and speedi beet. She also has cushings which affects her weight and has always been naturally lean. But I obviously just don't feed her


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 December 2011)

little_critter said:



			I go for a hack round the XC jumps at our yard and pop a few on my own and without a BP.
Not wearing the BP is laziness I know; but getting someone to come with me is tricky - I hardly ever see any of the other liveries ride, and most of them are kids anyway.
		
Click to expand...

tut


----------



## little_critter (30 December 2011)

Miss L Toe said:



			tut
		
Click to expand...

I know - I'll dig out the BP (especially as I've plucked up enough courage to do the bigger jumps...still not BIG but a bit more of a challenge)
Not much I can do about finding someone to ride with though...although thinking of moving yards to somewhere there's more adults.


----------



## unbalanced (30 December 2011)

I used to do that when I kept my pony at a yard with an XC course. Then they made a rule you had to wear a BP - so I dutifully wore my BP to walk down to the XC field, took it off, hung the hated thing on the gate, did my thing and put it on to ride back again.

To be fair, now when we go hacking we jump the odd park bench (once we jumped a picnic table, not a full size one but still ) and that is on our own (me and horse) without a BP. No difference really, but because it's 'hacking' not  'XC' I don't get told off for it.


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (30 December 2011)

I keep my pony out 24/7 with no rug. 
I only ever scrape the worst of the mud off with a cattle comb before I ride. 
I use plastic curry comb all over horse' including face - and I've been known to 'scrub'
I am very lazy and sometimes ride my own pony in trainers or even without a hat (although NEVER in public)
I haven't had my horse's saddle fit checked for years. 
I only get pony's feet trimmed about once every 3months (TBF roadwork keeps them down)
I only worm twice a year. 

I sneak down a local drove and jump a hunt jump when out hacking


----------



## Firewell (2 January 2012)

I cut my horses mane and tail with scissors instead of pulling it.

I dandy brush his face sometimes.

I only clean my tack before a show.

Sometimes I trot on the road.

Often I laugh when my horse is naughty instead of telling him off because I think he's funny.

I will smack him every now and again if I think it's warranted.

I NEVER scrub my stirrup treads even when I clean my tack. I can remember at pony club being told off for that!

I school in a martingale and x-noseband when I can't be bothered to take it off.

I often jump when no-one is around to keep an eye on me.

I'm naughty and ride in the sheep field when I know I'm not allowed too, and I gallop in there and leave divots.

Sometimes when I'm meant to be schooling and practicing dressage I get bored and I canter round in a forward seat for 10 mins and then call it a day instead.

I do British dressage in a jump saddle.

That's all I can think of!


----------



## Sparkles (2 January 2012)

I bought my traditional colt a Rambo turnout rug....with a hood!

I then never use said rug....LOL.

And I let my baby jump if he wants to when turned out in the paddock. There's poles and jumps laying about normally and I leave him in there whilst I'm mucking out, and he happily pops himself round them all by choice!

Ride bareback, round the roads, round the fields, over motorway bridges, etc.

Regularly tie my horse outside the pub for a drink.

Tie said horses to solid things. [Gasp]

Let my horses eat hay 24/7 rather than 'weighed', the cob included. 

Feed things which should be rocket fuel by all rights.

Don't turnout much over winter, if at all.

Always canter on grass, do a lot of trotting on roads, even trot and canter downhill....Gasp.

Don't have 20 zillion things for my horse....

And god knows how many more. I do what keeps me and my horses happy. B's the most bomproof ridden horse, Sparks is the quietest youngster and both are happy, well conditioned and quite attached to me if I do say so. So must be doing something right, be it 'correct' or not.


----------



## guesstimation (2 January 2012)

Loads lol!  He doesn't get groomed very often and if I ride it's normaly only where the tack goes, and his feet don't get picked out every day.  I don't trim his tale - JH does that when she decides she can't cope looking at it so long any more lol!  

I use treats with him a lot which I know some people think is wrong but they are used with clicker training and the last 2 days have proved how invaluable it is having him trained this way!  I was able to get near a cut he initially wouldn't let me near and use clippers on him!  He doesn't bite etc but I know some people think it's a bad idea!

He lives out 24/7 unrugged sometimes in muddy fields, he doesn't get fed much so is of course starving

If he is particularly scared of something I'd rather get off and walk him past it in hand not make him face up to it


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (2 January 2012)

I used to ride her when she was still pretty muddy and unbrushed in winter, only the essentials 

I used to also give her treats for just being her 

Possibly plenty more but those spring to mind right away


----------



## Stacey6897 (2 January 2012)

Oh dear, been reading through wondering why these are naughty!  Can't see what the problem is with riding a well trained safe horse that knows where he's going without a saddle or bridle, my big boy bows or lies down so I can get on, he's too big to vault

Probably wouldn't go on the roads in the dark though, but then I wouldn't walk on unlit roads without a horse, traffic is far scarier than horses!


----------



## Kittykins (2 January 2012)

The girl who has my mare on loan hardly ever picks out feet, which really really annoys me - but I'm one of those people who practically wears a hoof-pick on a chain. Actually, that's not a bad idea now I come to think of it... 




festivefirewell said:



			Often I laugh when my horse is naughty instead of telling him off because I think he's funny.
		
Click to expand...

I do, however, also do this. But she is hilarious when she's naughty


----------



## BeckyCandy (2 January 2012)

My biggest sin is I have never weighed my feed out. I know my horse's the work they are in and what they need to eat. I knwo the rough size of the feed and do read new feed instructions (soaking etc) and the ingrediants. They don't get anything sugar its all fibre and a small amout of starch and so far touch would none of mine have colicked or had upset tummies 
Lead more than two most of the time.
Open the gate to let my baby whos the bottom of my heards pecking order in to eat alone and let him take as long as he wants.
Leave babies unrugged
Grooming box is minging once a year brushes come out and I shake it upside down!
Hose legs before they go into stables in winter.
Clip pony in work in winter who lives out 24/7
Laugh at my oldies and babies when they are being cheeky.
Talk utter rubbish to them most of the time.
Feed oldie too many treats
Don't give the youngsters any treats
and my daily check if cold or raining consists of what was said above 4 legs, breathing and water.


----------



## DaisyDoll (2 January 2012)

My appy is out 24/7 and has not one, but TWO rugs on! :O (hw and lw sheet to stop hw getting soaked) and she isn't clipped!! :O

She isn't a fan of rain and has a crap coat, loves her life living out in her little herd.

I also visit her once a day and give her carrots, she isn't a problem but the little welshie with her regularly mugs me, shes cute about it though


----------



## Pearlsasinger (2 January 2012)

I got a horse with a reputation for biting and promptly started to give her treats!

My plan has worked like a dream.
Imo she was biting when being tacked up because of discomfort.  She had been in a RS/trekking centre and then owned by someone who was frightened of her. 
At RS, I'm pretty sure that novices had tacked her up and not been as careful as they could, so she threatened to bite them.  Then the next owner always put bridle on 1st and fastened the flash nose-band so that she couldn't bite but wasn't especially careful (I know, I watched her, more than once). 

I always gave her some haylage to eat while grooming & tacking up.

I made sure that I stripped the tack back as much as possible and put each piece on slowly and carefully, talking to her all the time. (it used to take ages to tack up).  I got rid of the flash and changed the bit.  I got a bigger browband as hers was far too tight.  I gave her a treat for every piece of tack that I put on.  Now I can put the tack on normally and be ready in exactly the same time that it takes sister to get her horse ready.  Horse doesn't bite but does like to hold my hand in her lips.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (2 January 2012)

The one thing that I do that is practically a certainly to get me shot by 50% of the horse world is ... breed Shetlands! We only breed on, maybe 2 every 2-3 years so we never have too many or any unwanted ones. They are then RIDDEN *Shock Horror!* if they are big enough, my stallion will be broken to drive this summer.

I regularly ride without a hat on. I will ALWAYS ride my breakers with a hat on and all of mine, bar 1 Shetland, with a hat on for their first few weeks of work until they are back in the swing of things. Yes even the "Psychotic, loony tune Ex-racers!" But I rarely hack out and when I do I always wear a hat. I never wear a BP when riding my own even though I wear one all day at work as it is compulsory. I usually ride in trainers at home as well. I really must stop doing the no hat and trainers thing. 

I rarely pick out feet - ie when farrier does it and at shows only! Manes and tails only get brushed out for shows. 

Some of mine don't go out every dayas they would mangle the fields. 

I rug up my natives - including the shetlands!

I have 2 Exracers living out for the winter in 1 full neck heavyweight rug with no shoes on.

On the rare ocassions that I jump I never put boots on whatever I am riding. 

I stable some of the Shetlands and the Welsh colt. 

I only groom my box-rest horses in winter. In summer when I ride I do give them  head to toe flick over before I ride. 

I catch, tack up, ride, untack and let loose all in the same field whilst others are out there grazing.

I rarely feed treats.

Uuuuuuuumm... I think that's it! I do keep mine at home though so I have no one to annoy!


----------



## Super_Kat (2 January 2012)

Will ride in flip flops and a bikini
Never really brush other than to clean the tack areas
Do stuff like travel them in the truck with their front feet up on a foot of rubber matting to avoid 2 journeys
Always ride listening to an iPod
I'm just incredibly blase really


----------



## Nailed (2 January 2012)

I would LOVE someone to criticise me for rugging Cate even though shes not clipped.. all hell would ensue!!!

I dont think its up to people to criticise anyones care of their own horse is it works.. if it isnt working then I can understand it..

Lou x


----------



## Tinypony (2 January 2012)

Keep them all barefoot and maintain the trims myself.
Use rope halters and 12ft lines.
Allow said 12ft lines to fall to the ground for ground tying.
Hack out anywhere in rope halters.
Hack in a bareback pad.
Never do anything "useful" like competing.
Rug horses loose in the field.
Lead with the rope long, not held under the chin, and sometimes from in front and sometimes even from behind.
Ride in any shoes I find on my feet (cage toe stirrups).
Sometimes have a wonderful hatless ride in the privacy of my field.
Travel without booting or bandaging.

Er, there's probably more...


----------



## Moomin1 (3 January 2012)

I laugh when my mare does something mildly naughty and tend to encourage quirky behaviour!!  I only smack her shoulder when she gets to the point where she could cause damage or injury to someone/something.  I feed her far too many sweeties and also have a habit of picking up all of her crums that she has dropped from her feed and feeding them back to her by hand!  I kiss and cuddle her to the point where other people get pissed off with me if they are waiting for me to give them a lift home and I speak to her in a baby voice!  I don't pick her feet out or groom her unless I ride or get a day off where I have plenty of time to do it!  (Luckily she rarely rolls and she is rugged up too so doesn't get dirty!).


----------



## Lyle (3 January 2012)

Ok here goes....

*Rug my horses, even if they aren't clipped,  except on total fire ban days, when temp is over 40C, or are having a nakey day, then the cottons come off.
*Clip the legs off in winter.
*Use paddock boots.
*Clip muzzle whiskers and ear whiskers if going to a big show. 
*Rug them loose in the paddock at feed time.
*Smack them when they misbehave.
*Only pick feet out if its muddy.
*Laugh when they touch the electric fence


----------



## MileAMinute (4 January 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			I laugh when my mare does something mildly naughty and tend to encourage quirky behaviour!!  I only smack her shoulder when she gets to the point where she could cause damage or injury to someone/something.  I feed her far too many sweeties and also have a habit of picking up all of her crums that she has dropped from her feed and feeding them back to her by hand!  I kiss and cuddle her to the point where other people get pissed off with me if they are waiting for me to give them a lift home and I speak to her in a baby voice!  I don't pick her feet out or groom her unless I ride or get a day off where I have plenty of time to do it!  (Luckily she rarely rolls and she is rugged up too so doesn't get dirty!).

Click to expand...

Haha! I don't act too p*ssed off do I?!  You clearly mollycoddle the poor animal!


----------



## Brandy (4 January 2012)

I don't pick out feet every day, since they live out as it is sooooo muddy. I know i should.

All three ponies move about between feilds by me calling them, opening gates and giving them a treat when they get to the right place! 

Give treats quite a lot. 

Throw things at the idiot welsh if he tries to attack the old boy - this doesn;t happen any more as I keep them seperate. 

I smack my small native tank pony with a rubber bucket when she barges through me (about once every 6 months....)

Hack out with reins on the buckle, then pick reins up when trotting and cantering. Resulting in two of the three cantering as soon as anyone picks the reins up......... (only the two old ones, not the young proper one!!)


----------



## acw295 (4 January 2012)

Let pony out of field without headcollar on as its easier than me getting squashed at the gate trying to put it on - is bad as pony is not getting rather full of herself and barging out.

Let same pony steal mouthfuls of manky haylage (we have to lead past the area where it is stored). Its the skanky bits off the floor that have dropped rather than people's haylage they are going to feed. Its a very bad habit I have allowed - but again can't be bothered to stop it.

I muzzle 24/7 in Spring/Summer (it gets taken off at least once a day, usually twice when she is ridden/brought in)

I ride a muddy pony, try my best to get it off the tack areas but sometimes put bridle over muddy ears.

I NEVER wash legs, slap pig oil on every few weeks instead and ignore the mud

I turnout in all weathers

I never lunge - think it is totally pointless and boring (do very rarely long rein)

Pretty much never use boots on pony, even for jumping!

Ride on buckle out hacking whilst on facebook/email on mobile

Often don't bother with a noseband


----------



## Lwhite (4 January 2012)

Yep confess to treating my mini shetlands like TB's, rugs, clipping,tail bags, grooming, stabling the lot all to frantics cries of but they're natives from others. They're my babies.


----------



## VixieTrix (4 January 2012)

I rug my unclipped, in light work pony  
He is often let free to eat by the muck heap / wander round yard etc
I walk him out with others (I am too tall to ride him much) in a headcollar and often run while he trots and canters too.
Often lead him about yard with a rope round his neck or pushing a wheelbarrow next to him.
I brush his coat, mane and tail and check his heels most days, but only remove the mud once maybe twice a week.
I make up my own clip for the other pony in summer as I really, really find it helps his shocking sweet itch, gets a few funny looks out hacking :S 

 xx


----------



## LaurenBay (4 January 2012)

Only groom on the weekends, I don't have time during the weekdays.

Pick hooves out 3-4 times a week, instead of every day.

Smack her.

Don't put boots on her, unless jumping. 

Never wear a BP.

Have ridden without a hat, bareback.

Went on a bareback hack on the roads (with hat, I might add!) 

Feed far too many treats!

I used to let my old share Horse decide where he wanted to hack out


----------



## debsey1 (4 January 2012)

Nailed said:



			I would LOVE someone to criticise me for rugging Cate even though shes not clipped.. all hell would ensue!!!

I dont think its up to people to criticise anyones care of their own horse is it works.. if it isnt working then I can understand it..

Lou x
		
Click to expand...


How do you know if it is working or not?  Horses unfortunately can't tell us if they are too hot (over rugged), too cold etc


----------



## MissMay (4 January 2012)

Oh my word I am shocking. BUT my 5 horse are happy , well fed and content!

-i dont pick out feet unless the farrier is coming

-i do not stick to a regular farrier schedule I go on how there feet look (and yes i have 2 full shod, 1 with just fronts and 2 bare!)

-I fully clip my anglo-arab and leave her out rugged without a neck piece!

-iv never had a saddle fitter I tend to judge by eye and with my instructer

-i have never poo- picked we rotate around 400acres

-i worm twice a year more if they look wormy

-i have been  known to forget vacacinations for up to a year ( i think the first 2 years of vaccinations are the most inportant after that i dont think there vital)

-i own 2 lead ropes which are permanently in the horsebox my horses are all trained to stand for as long as i need them to

-i never lead in to or down from the field i open the fence and leave them mooch down the lane at there speed

-all my fencing is electric wire AND to show them its scary when we get a new horse we shock there nose ( refencing 4 fields after a rogue pony turned into an expensive istake)

-i ride in there grazing field

-i tend to exercise 3 horses together do my XC course on my main horse and my ponies follow!!

-i dont school or jump at all over the winter I hack and do x country

-my worst one.......... if its yuk outside i just tend to look out my window and i can see everyone is upright and rugs are all in place.....


----------



## brighthair (4 January 2012)

I am much better behaved now... but I used to
- ride ex racer in from field with no tack except leadrope around neck
 - never held him for vet/farrier/clipping. Vet actually dug a barb out of his neck with no anaesthetic, he just stood there
 - fed vast amounts of supplements - but they worked to keep him happy
 - let him load himself, with no headcollar. Ramp down and he trotted up


----------



## marmalade76 (5 October 2012)

hessy12 said:



			Loving the replies! 

Mine - feed polos to my lad daily. 
Smack him (NOT beat) if he's naughty. (same as kids really, but I believe that I now banned, so should I be in prison?)
Change rugs looses in field. 
Dismount the wrong way (swing leg over withers)
Trot or canter on people's lawns in front of their houses. (the bit between the wall and the road).
Trespass all over private land (catch me if you can)
Swear (politely) at farmers who tell me to get off their land.
The rest are MUCH too wicked to say in public.
		
Click to expand...

Oh er! Rather incriminating!


----------



## sykokat (5 October 2012)

Oh I dont do any of those,,,, Im a good girl, I am lol


----------



## showpony (5 October 2012)

Too many treats
Dont give her a full groom every day
Rug her up , she is unclipped but lives out & the other day she was shivering so I relented.
Constantly talk to her on the ground & when riding - if horses could talk I would be in trouble
Fuss over her more than I should when she achieves what I have asked of her
Give her an extra big feed when she has done a great job
Hang onto her Mane when she goes onto Cat leap mode over fences!


----------



## Bikerchickone (5 October 2012)

Well marmalade, I'd say on this occasion she got caught, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Qru (5 October 2012)

- My 19 Year Old TB ex-racer with leg problems gets ridden MAYBE once a week (don't know why this is a sin, but always feel like I have to justify myself)

- Said 19 YO TB gets away with murder

- Said 19 YO TB still gets 2 hard feeds (sugar beet and chaff) and three hays daily even though he isnt in work 

- I have a tendency to over-react if any of mine even cough :/

- Hardly ever clean my tack 

- Let my horses itch against me

- give treats by hand

- Ride in shorts 

- Rug up all my unclipped horses and it only gets down to about 10 degrees here 

- bareback my ex-racer with just a headcollar

- Jump without a body protector on

- Happy for my horses to not get ridden IF they're happy


----------



## marmalade76 (5 October 2012)

bikerchickone said:



			Well marmalade, I'd say on this occasion she got caught, in every sense of the word. 

Click to expand...

Yep, big time! 

Anyone going to print this out and pop it through the letter box of Hessy's local cop shop??


----------



## Littlelegs (5 October 2012)

Excellent work Marmalade!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (5 October 2012)

PMSL @ hessys post!


----------



## Karran (5 October 2012)

Idiotpony is led normally with me wandering about at the very end of his leadrope rather than at his side.
The one time he did try to pull his head down to eat in this method I belted him with the end of the rope and he's never done it since.

I trot regularly on the roads and will hop into peoples driveways if I need to, to let traffic pass.

I school in the spare "resting field" as I have no where else.

I have no issue with getting off and leading him while hacking if I feel him getting nervous. 

I rarely brush his mane or tail.

I don't weigh his feed, I just chuck a small handful of chaff in and a small half scoop of supplement and he's good to go


----------



## marmalade76 (5 October 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Excellent work Marmalade!
		
Click to expand...

I can't tak the credit, Joelb found it and posted a link on the assault thread and I couldn't help myself, I simply had to bump it up and bring it to everyone's attention


----------



## Mongoose11 (5 October 2012)

Secretly believe that I 'borned' her and that she IS my baby. 

Feed supplements as preventative measures. 

No rug yet. 

Check the temp every day. 

Feed treats and put Rosehips in the bottom of her muzzle so she doesn't hide at the back of her stable. 

Excuse her grumpiness as personality.  

I can't think of anything else.


----------



## maxapple (5 October 2012)

I bought my first ever cob this year. She is only a baby (just 5) but a dream to do everything with - but it's making me develop awful habits .... 

- put hi-viz leg wraps on one side then crawl und her tummy to do the other side
- dismount swinging my leg over her head, or for something different slide off the back
- let go of her after a hack while I unlock the inside gate (she just stands there)
- leave her tacked up and untied while I go off to fetch what ever I've forgotten
- turn her out by opening the stable door and let her wander out, then walk right behind her as she todles off to the field they are in ( we hAve our own yard and e stables are directly in the fields so it's not as bad as it sounds)
- clip and hog her totally and hardly ever brush her huge tail!

Probably countless more bad habits I have developed too!


----------



## kellybee (5 October 2012)

I put lightweights on both my shetland and my woolly mammoth because I can't be doing with brushing wet, muddy coats.

Sometimes I ride in my wellies.

I stable them in their turnouts so I dont have to change rugs in the morning.

My horse understands "Oi!" better than he understands "No!"

Sometimes its so long between rides my bridle gets mouldy. Sometimes I just wipe it and get back on. Other times I just get back on.

Last year I clipped one side of Alfie including half his face but the other side I only got his neck off before he got bored and kicked off. I just left him like that;







Because I'm a sucker and I fall for this face every time;


----------



## kellybee (5 October 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			I used to let my old share Horse decide where he wanted to hack out 

Click to expand...

That's the best one I've read! Hilarious.


----------



## Brightbay (5 October 2012)

The list is endless 

Rug loose in field.
Leave horse rugless in -17 and snow.
Clean hooves loose in field.
Trim hooves, loose in field, including hooves up on hoof stand.
Lead all without lead rope.
Lead when out on traffic free track without holding reins or lead rope.
Hack out bareback and bitless. Yes, I have insurance for this 
Tack by calling horse to gate, grooming, putting saddle on and adjusting, then finally putting bridle on.
Horse rears on request.
Hand feed. Hand feed lots and frequently. Train horse how to behave around open bags of treats 
Bucket feed two out of three horses loose in field.  
Only make one hay pile for 3 horses.
Ride out without a whip, in fact, don't own a whip or stick of any kind.
Never reprimand horse by hitting, smacking or whatever euphemism you prefer.
Never kick horse.
Never use behaviours I want horse to do well as punishment (e.g. backing up).
Only clean tack when is dirty.
Don't clip, trim or pull hair off any of the horses.
Only groom the part that are in contact with tack.
Ride with no tack at all in an open field.
I'm sure I could think of another 2 or 3 hundred


----------



## dressedkez (5 October 2012)

Loving this post!
Ride in wellies
Ride out in day light with out masses of reflective gear
Clean tack once in a blue moon - but do clean for an occassion......
Ride out on the roads - often (argghhh - how dare I ??)
Continue to ride to the standard I was taught 30+ years ago - so that is pretty traditional - i.e I still think that a snaffle is a good bit, I still think from that from time to time I need to use my 'crop' in an assertive fashion, and I have no truck for all that waving ropes at horses and to chase them around in circles
Trot my horses up steep hills to get them fit
Rarely ride my horses in a school, thinking that hacking them out is quite good fun


----------



## noodle_ (5 October 2012)

eldest mare gets away with murder if she wanted..... 

youngest i lay down the law with daily as i dont like her as much.......




yes.... I HAVE A FAVORITE HORSE!!!

:


----------



## Sherri (5 October 2012)

I love this thread, but many 'sins' seem more like time saving...

Mine is a sin and I think I'm going to have to hide after I post this...

I play IT with my horses.... 

Yep, It started with my mums Section A when she was young, had a habbit of creaping up on me when I was poo picking and nipping me and running away, so I'd chase her to tell her off.. it then developed into a game, that our 3 have all picked up on over the years (Annie was 2 then she now 22)

Now there are some safety measures, Annie no longer nips me to start the game (we put an end to that) but generally she trots round the field showing off, with a chase me expression.  IF I am happy to play I run at her waving my arms and thats it; game started.. All 3 horses run wildly round with me in tow, I then stop and pretend to leave and they all snort and trot up behind me until I turn around and off they go.  They know that if I don;t respond to the trotting I'm not interested in play so just look grumpy and go backto eating.. But all 3 now play.. 

In defence all our horses are happy to be caught, never try this on with anyone other than me, and my husband (he's learnt to play with me), and they never kick out, bite and know that if we don't want to play not to try and make us. It's also a good way to excercise 3 horses..

I'm ready for my punishment now


----------



## Georgie- (8 October 2012)

Finally a place to relive my sins!!!   


I feed my horse a treat everytime I walk past the stable if her head is poking out! (She's obese)

Despite my horse being a  shire x TB and being built more like a shire and carries her weight well all year round I still feed her a dinner through the summer because I can't take the way she looks at me if I put her out with food.

When I'm schooling she prefers the right rein so if I'm on the left rein I've been known to give up an move on to something else (working on this with lunging so forgive me!).

I will not throw a rug away until its falling to pieces I'd rather spend hours sewing it back together and reproofing!

I've bought my horse all sorts of boots and bandages because they looked nice in the shop and never really used any because she doesn't need them.

I always look if there's a homemade cheap option before buying something horsey.

I used to clip my horse because I thought it looked good... (I still think it does).

I blow rasberries in my horses face when she invades my personal head space with her mammoth shire head, and I laugh when she pulls mean faces back!

I have yet to take the mirror down from the stable becasue its too funny when she squares up to her own reflection or tries to bite it!

I tweek my horses neck skin/fur if she gets a bit bargey with me. 



I insist on kissing an cuddling my horses much to her annoyance (does that make me a bad owner)

I let my horse nosey and occasionally lick things that she shouldn't! I.e - parked cars, small children, windows, unattended show gear and pint glass.


I often get off the wrong way or by swinging my leg over her withers!

I never brush her tail because its wild!

I excuse occassionally rude behaviour as spirited. (kicking the stable door, )

I overly trim her beard and whiskers!

I only ride with a saddle if I'm jumping because my big fatty is so comfortable without.

I tell people (mainly OH) that she only likes me riding her and can be funny with different people, which is probably not 100 % true I just don't like people that aren't as confident as me with her riding her!

I probably have many more bad habits but I can't think of them off the top of my head!


----------



## redredruby (8 October 2012)

Deep breath...........

my eldest doesn't have any turn out, at all. 

(runs and hides )


----------



## lcharles (8 October 2012)

OMG the list is endless!! 

If its hammering down with rain and i have to bring my boy in i lead him in whilst driving my car with my arm out the window 

I clip my lad in september

Wear flipflops to do all chores except riding

I will smack a naughty horse

I spend too long talking to my horses (tell them everything!) 

I dont always change my mares rugs daily

I shave my horses whiskers off every week

Two of my horses are barefoot

I bribe my boy with polo's to get a clear round - im sure he understands!! So gets fed mass amounts of polos! 

I dont always check them twice a day

I guess whatever you do someone will critisise but me and my horses are happy


----------



## Clofox (8 October 2012)

Used to give way to many treats but I've stopped now!
let her rub on me when she's itchy, I don't think that's a sin though.. It's so cute! 
Ride it muddy saddle cloths.. There only going to get worse with this weather!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (8 October 2012)

I ride my 4 year old in a grackle and breatplate? Naughty

He does have a nathe snaffle though!

I even sometimes wear spurs as he isnt very self motivated.

I sometimes dont pick out feet

I sometimes use draw reins on my mare

Ive clipped the mare twice already and she has a duvet on as I am not clipping in two weeks again!

Bad me 

Oh they also wear shoes, have short manes and tails and no feathers or whiskers :O


----------



## Odd Socks (8 October 2012)

Haha love the one about the leading from a car window! Genius!


----------



## Serephin (8 October 2012)

I leave him out naked even when it rains

He is barefoot

He doesn't get fed any hard feed, just hay and a bit of fast fibre for his supplements

I ride in a treeless saddle

I hate schooling and so does he so we don't do it

I give him hugs and kiss his nose (he hates this but has given up now)

I give him treats and sometimes, but rarely, a bit of my chocolate as he has mastered his cute scrounging face and I cannot resist

I only brush the saddle area and bridle area if he is muddy in winter and I want to ride

I bib clip him and still turn him out naked


----------



## Emma86 (8 October 2012)

I secretly sulk if I dont win anything at shows


----------



## LollyDolly (8 October 2012)

Oh goodness me...

-I rug my unclipped boy.
-I rarely groom him.
-I pull his mane
-I pick his feet out maybe once a week.
-He wears too much pink.
-I religiously ride in wellies
-I feed him obscure treats such as roast chicken crisps.
-I taught him how to drink out of cans and bottles, so he tends to share fizzy drinks with me.
-I never clean my tack. 
-I trim his face whiskers (when I can be bothered!)
-Don't ride with a whip
-He wears a diamante Katie Price bridle (size full to accommodate his fat head!)
-I do running jump hugs and just squeeze him, whilst covering him in kisses. Thankfully he is a very tolerant and loving pony! 
-Despite being a native- he isn't barefoot!! 
-He is on turnout of only 4 hours a day in an individual paddock by himself 
-He get's treats when turned out and in- also I have taught him to come to call so that he get's a treat.
-I play with him in the field and he is frequently bucking and cantering around me.
-I keep meaning to clean his sheath 
-I leave bloody allsorts on top of the box in his stable.
-I have full conversations with him.
-I laugh about his many flaws, ie. his goatlike appearance, his fat head, his beard & mustache combination, his pathetic feathers etc. 
-I let him groom me, and rub his head on me when he's itchy.
-I grab his bum, good job he's not a kicker!
-I smack him if he nips.
-I lead him with a leadrope around his neck.
-I swing from his neck.
-I worm routinely and have never had/done a worm count in my life. 
-I NEVER road hack, good job we have lots of off road hacking!
-I grab and squeeze his head sometimes because I think that he's cute.
-I deliberately hide in his neighbors stable and wait until my boy kicks the door, then I launch bits of poo at him in the vain hope that I can scare him out of kicking.

That is all off the top of my head, I am a terrible horse owner!!


----------



## CobsGalore (8 October 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			I used to let my old share Horse decide where he wanted to hack out 

Click to expand...

This had me in stitches! 

Gonna have to try this one!!


----------



## Annagain (8 October 2012)

All of the above I think! 

If I'm riding in the school or very early when nobody will see be out I just brush of the mud where his tack goes. If you saw how muddy he gets you would too! 

I brush the worst of the mud off him with a metal curry comb - very gently and never on sensitive areas or when he's clipped, in my defence. He hates being brushed so much (and always has done even before I resorted to the curry comb!) that a quick swipe with that to loosen the mud is much easier than doing battle with the rubber mitten I'm *allowed* to use on him. (Dandy brush is a real no-no!) I think brushes are too soft so tickle him, whereas the curry comb and the rubber mitten give a more definite pressure so he doesn't mind them so much. 

I indulge his whims - like refusing to be brushed with bristle brushes! 

I rarely use a head collar, he follows me in and out of the field into his stable. 

I've been known to bring 4 of them up from the hayfields together - it's a long walk so I'm not doing it twice and mine will follow me without the headcollar, so I'm only actually leading 3. 

He has treats quite frequently - hence the following me everywhere

I use 1 bale of shavings every 3 weeks when he's in overnight in winter. He has a huge rubber matted stable so his bed only covers about 1/4 of it and he never poos in it, so I only have to take out a small patch of wee. His bed is thin but just enough to absorb the wee. 

I full clip him even though he's out in all weathers (only in the day time) and doesn't work that hard in winter, just because I can't bear the white hairs when he moults in the spring. 

Sadlle soap? What's that?


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (8 October 2012)

I think I forgot to add that I don't change rugs. They have turnouts. Lights and mediums. They get liners if clipped but only in the stable at night. Can't deal with stable rugs. 

Oh and Lolly Dolly, I was laughing at yours. 

I'm also a bring in with a rope and not great with tack cleaning. 

Terri


----------



## WestCoast (8 October 2012)

I let her get in my personal space far too much because I like a cuddle.

Paula


----------



## StormyMoments (8 October 2012)

rug my unclipped horses (not that i thought that was bad but it is on here so i will put it)

let a 9 year old lunge my 17.2hh monster (before anyone asks i was stood behind him holding the very end of the lunge line... although we were in a 6 acre field..)

i lead my stallion out with a chain under his chin if i can tell hes going to be a fruit loop to handle on the way out 

i chase the horses off by banging the poo pick fork and bucket together as they are always trying to knock the wheel barrow over 

i dont do anything with any of them in the stable and i except that taz can be nasty in the stable

i dont care if they are grumpy at feed times and pin their ears back at me 

i raise my voice at them if they try and run me over in the field or if taz decides that hes going to run as close as possible and try and double barrel you... have also been known to throw buckets when he does that.. the git..

taz has had a flick around the face with a lead rope and quite often gets a smack with it when hes being a nob to lead 

i lead all horses by the very end of the rope... if they are going to do it they can do it at the end of the rope... even my stallion

i walk my stallion past mares stood on the yard when im just pottering along with him at the end of the rope and he doesnt care although the owners of the mares understandably do get a bit worried

i get annoyed with people who automatically think that because he is a stallion that he is going to be this devil creature that cant be near other horses and will kick or bite anyone near him... when its completely untrue hes a lot nicer than any other horse i have handled recently!


----------



## springer1021 (8 October 2012)

Spoil them rotten with treats - but they don't nip, just like you madly till you give them a treat.

If they don't want to go  out on a cold/wet day, I let them stay in. 

Let them rub their heads on me after they've been ridden.

Let them decide where we go for a ride.

One of them kicks the door when she wants more haylage and I always give in.

Actually thinking about it they generally tell me what they want and I obey .


----------



## loopinlou (8 October 2012)

blanket clip my (native type) horse who lives out with just a rain sheet on all winter except when it snows/is minus degrees

a friend also commented once as my horse went on holiday with her that he was quite well mannered (moves away from stable door with voice command, door can be left open while mucking out) as he was used to living out !!


----------



## Battyoldbint (8 October 2012)

Dont turn out in winter


----------



## ShadowFlame (8 October 2012)

Treat my cob like a dog... if I'm doing things around the yard, 9 times out of 10 he's right behind me. Whether that's poo picking the school, emptying said poo onto the muck trailer (yes, he's gone on the trailer before), going to the tackroom (I leave him untied outside, tell him to stay... and he does...).

Feed treats, and teach tricks.

Stand behind him, crawl underneath him, take his bridle off without putting a headcollar round his neck first, lay over his bum.

Play with him in the field... which includes him trotting and cantering round with me like a plank.

Leave him to melt in the rain.

Put him in his stable and leave his door wide open while I wander off...

I could go on, but personally I think it's given us a fab relationship!


----------



## mulberrymill (8 October 2012)

Oh dear, my list is endless
My shetlands never get hard feed , just a tiny bit of hay when they are stabled at night (thats 2 sins)
My New Forest is unclipped, unshod, in at night and rugged already.
My Welsh has rubber mats but only a tiny bit of wood pellets to soak up the pee as hes the dirtiest horse in a stable ever born, and ANYTHING you put down on day 1 has to be completely taken out on day 2 and matting hosed down.
In winter they all often stay stabled for days at a time as the fields turn into bogs in spite pf spending a fortune on land drainage.
My schooling area is grass not a surface, but soon to have solar floodlights so i can use it at night.
My arab hasnt has a foot trim in 5 years, and the farrier says she still doesnt need one, so maybe not a sin
I worm twice a year and dont have a worm count.
I hack out with feet out of the stirrups, (Got to sort my leg position somehow)
I only clean their water buckets about once a fortnight.
I leave their headcollars on most of the time
I give them treats all the time, every coat has a load in the pockets.
I cuddle my Foresters bum, cos its seriously sexy


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (8 October 2012)

Oh Gosh, there are some good "sins" on here.

My list:

Don't poo pick (mine are turned out with sheep which tread the poo in AND eat up all the course grass - that's my excuse anyway)

Bung on fly rugs on mucky horses and turn them out

If pressed for time; just brush the saddle area and chuck bridles on over the mud (we ride in synthetic bridles so not such a chore)

Hose down muddy legs and leave to dry in nice deep straw

When time to bring them in: don't bother with going to get them with a headcollar and all that faff - just fling open the yard gates and they come into the yard and each find's their own stable & food and just get on with it

Flopping along on a loose rein/on the buckle

Never got the hang of using two reins on a pelham so use a joiner

Sometimes don't pick out feet before hacking out

Can't think of any more right now!


----------



## mynutmeg (8 October 2012)

Waffles said:



			I never, ever bath my horse.  I do sponge him down if the weather is hot and he has been sweating though.

I cannot stand watching people hose their horse's legs down - they are usually shouting "STAND!!! STAND!!!" whilst swearing. I often wonder how the owner would feel if she were naked from the waist down and being hosed with freezing cold water on a winter's day.
		
Click to expand...

exactly!! it can't be pleasent for them at all. Plus it encourages mud fever!


----------



## mynutmeg (8 October 2012)

Lots of things:
I don't ride often enough!! (although I agree with this one, I'd love to ride more )
If my horse is playing up whilst schooling I stop and work out whats wrong - she doesn't play up without good reason but I get told I'm letting her get away with it
Hack out with our dogs loose 

Lots of things that work with my horses but wouldn't work with others same as I don't agree with a lot of things other people do with their horses


----------



## Emilieu (8 October 2012)

I make my poor chestnut wear pink high viz. And I shower him with kisses and call him Baby Boy in front of his mates.

Not to mention anthropmorphising him horribly!


----------



## NinjaPony (8 October 2012)

Never feed them treats unless I'm at a show.
Wash my grey's tail once a week, every week- hot water in winter
Rug my unclipped welsh pony who feels the cold
Lead my connie arond with the rope slung over my shoulder.
Hold my welsh's foot up to wash his socks for shows- he knows he can't prat around so it takes 3 minutes not 20.
Put matchy-matchy on my connie- in my defense boots rub him.
Both my BOYS have matching pink rugs


----------



## Caol Ila (8 October 2012)

I haven't got a neck cover for her rug.  She has a thick mane.  It would be excessive.

I ride her shortly after her hard feed.  Never had a problem.  She's not exactly in hard work, nor does she get fed grain or oats.  

Tacky, colourful patterned saddle pads (or numnahs, in British).  Many years ago I had a mate tell me that it was disrespectful of my riding instructor to use said saddle pads in a lesson and her hunter/jumper trainer would throw me out of the lesson if I rode in one (for the record, my dressage trainer didn't give a toss).  I told her that it makes me feel better knowing that all these hunter/jumper people have real horse welfare concerns on their minds.  

I ride on a super light contact.  I have been told this is "western."  Ooookay. There was me thinking I was doing dressage and my horse was in self-carriage.

I don't clip.  Ever. We never clipped in Colorado so that's the habit I'm still in.  The way our horses lived, it would have been desperately impractical.  Yeah, the horses get sweaty when you work them in the winter, but so long as they were fit and you cooled them out and then chucked a nice fleecey cooler on them, they were fine.  I haven't changed my habits and British people seem to think I'm crazy to work my horse in her winter fuzzies.


----------



## emmah1979 (8 October 2012)

Oh dear - lots of very bad things.  A few off the top of my head:

Rarely pick out feet

Only had a saddle fitted once

Taught my horse tricks - he does high fives with both front legs (not at the same time though)

Cut the top of the tail rather than pull it - lazy

Ride in jeans

When I was much younger I used to ride through someone's garden and jump over their garden wall onto the beach.  They eventually put up a cattle grid.


----------



## emmah1979 (8 October 2012)

Just reading back through some of the other replies and though of a couple of others:

Hose him down all the time in summer.  I tell myself that he doesn't like being hot and sweaty.  he probably doesn't really care.

Rarely wash out his feed bucket so it's 'orrible and caked in yucky old food.  Occasionally it goes mouldy at which point I do then scrub it down and it takes ages to get it clean.  Much easier if I just hosed it ever time I used it.  

Allowed him to get into a terrible habit of not liking to be tied up so he now only gets looped through the baling twine otherwise he pulls away and breaks the leadrope.  Got fed up of buying new leadropes all the time.  Not too bad at home because he doesn't wonder off but very annoying at shows.  Bad owner.


----------



## pansymouse (9 October 2012)

Leave her in her turnout in the stable

Use knee boots because I have a huge fear of broken knees (been there once) not becasue she needs them

Indulge her love of face scritting by bracing and presenting her with a catus mitt 

Let her gallop like loon because we both love it


----------



## RLS (9 October 2012)

when my arab is loose in the field and walks past me, if I want him to stop and wait, I'll just grab a hold of his tail and pull. He'll then stop and wait for me. (I don't pull it all that hard)


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (9 October 2012)

emmah1979 said:



			When I was much younger I used to ride through someone's garden and jump over their garden wall onto the beach.  They eventually put up a cattle grid.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO!!


----------



## claribella (9 October 2012)

Dont clip or cut anything. My dear girl has a right beard going on! She also doesnt grow a mane or tail very fast so I refuse to cut what she has.

Dont rug or keep in stable when it rains.

Dont treat hardly at all.

Let her walk infront of me when we go out walking.

Keep her barefoot despite being a bit ouchy on the stones. Weve moved and she hasnt been used to stony tracks so I guess we are in the transitioning stage.

Let her rub all over me.

Let hubby lead her in the hope that he will get the 'horsey vibe' so I dont have to do it all on my own through the winter!


----------



## travelmad (9 October 2012)

instead of kicking on and being brave xc i whisper into his ear that im scared and ask him to be nice and jump!!! its so stupid!! perfectly well aware i should ride on - but he is very kind to me when i get frightened!!

eh - all my things to confess all involve me fooling my husband into doing jobs for the horses for me by pretending the things i do are harder than him (dont tell him!)

instead of being patient and supervising them eating i turn them out and put them in the field to battle it out for who gets to eat whose dinner!

oh and sometimes i drive down to turnout field at night, making hubbie lead them and collect him to drive back up to yard!


----------



## travelmad (9 October 2012)

oh god, i forgot - my worse sin. he hates being tacked up - he doesnt like his ears being touched - so instead i put on his bridle like a headcollar and then but the bit on! its wrong of me, and someday when i have time i will teach him to have a bridle put on - but he is way too tall and its hard to tack him up and i never have time!


----------



## mynutmeg (9 October 2012)

Lead the horses from the car - have the person leading sat in the boot with the door open (side opening) and drive slowly, if there's a problem the person holding can shout to stop, jump out etc. It's a good way to get the horses used to the car  and no danger to the horse as are not tied to the car, plus on a private, closed in lane. Did get some weird looks however when we started the field was 1 mile up said lane and I had a bad leg so couldn't walk that far


----------



## Nicnac (9 October 2012)

Yey - I'm normal 

Great thread and feel much happier now I've read it

-never poo pick
-don't put boots on or bandages except for XC
-travel saddled
-no studs
-unshod ex-racehorse
-parts where tack goes get groomed
-worm sporadically sometimes with worm count, sometimes not
-addicted to snaffles
-tack cleaned when competing
-hose off sweaty bridles
-unclipped
-live-out 24/7 unless snowing
-hard feed is 1/2 cup of balancer to get joint supplement down them
-no routine (horses at home)
-horses free range often around stables when I potter
the list is endless........


----------



## TheSylv007 (9 October 2012)

Feed mine too many treats as I want her to love me
Use draw reins when necessary
Wash her legs off before putting to bed if muddy
Smack when necessary
Play chase in the school with her 
Talk to her like she's human
I have lost my temper (to my shame) when she's been beyond silly
Get off and lead on a hack when she's been silly - it works for her
Feed her treats in the field, makes catching extremely easy as she comes to me
Chuck the leadrope over her neck and let her put herself in the stable
Don't always tie up on the yard
Use thinning rake rather than pulling her mane
Let her root in my pockets
Always give her a treat before I leave for the night - she now knows when I lock the tack room door that I'm leaving so puts her head over the door ready to say Cheerio and get her titbit
Keep mints in my pockets for competitions
Wash her off, then rug up after a ride rather than walking til she's dry - she might as well be clean rather than sticky and crusty
Feed just once a day
Worm according to what the rest of the yard is doing


----------



## jessx27 (9 October 2012)

- TOO many treats!
- Tack up then leave the stable door wide open while I go round the corner out of sight to lock the tack room 
- I clean my tack/boots etc with baby wipes 
- Never poo pick... ever
- Don't always jump with boots!
- Use a thinning rake rather than pull manes properly as I'm too lazy
- Give her a smack when she spooks as it is actually her way of being cheeky, she just takes the mick  I am a terrible owner
- Wash my bit off in her water bucket!!
- Go trespassing all over when out hacking on my own 
- Leave horses stabled in turnouts during the winter as it's easier to dry them that way haha!!
- I just get off and open gates as I'm too lazy to try doing it on board
- Hack out with earphones in!!  - not on roads though


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (9 October 2012)

Oh okay then 

1) I don't pick out feet half as much as I should, maybe once a week 

2) He's not clipped (yet!) yet I still have him in a LW because I don't want him to grow a thick coat yet as don't want to clip until end Oct. Also, can't be bothered tacking up a wet horse.

3) I trot on the roads

4) I hack with my MP3 player in (only one ear piece in on low though)

5) I don't like hacking, find it so boring so only do it twice a week MAX and actually, didn't at all last week 

6) I don't wash out feed bowles

7) I leave him in his turnout at night if it's not soaking wet to save time for morning.

8) I use a dandy brush....all over for quickness


----------



## Annette4 (9 October 2012)

I sat on my chunky 2yo for 5 mins  

Mine only get caught for the farrier or to go for a monthly walk.

I sit under my 2yo to put barrier cream on her legs.


----------



## posie_honey (9 October 2012)

i only pick oput feet for farrier and comps 

i have trained HRH to stand with her back feet rested to do studs due to my bad back - so you see me kneeling next to her with tap screwing in with her feet just rested rather than held!

i ride bareback with head collar and lead rope hatless to bring in if i cant be bothered to lead her up from field

i rug to eye balls to prevent winter coat so i only have to pay one lot of vets fees for sedation to clip in november. so yes she's in a HW unclipped but no she's not sweaty 

she lives out 24/7 365 hunter clipped in winter - in scotland 

if she fancies more food after her normal feed i let her help herself out of the chaff bin  

i only brush bits that have tack on

i keep her rugged in wet weather to keep her clean - although after a ride she is allowed a roll in the mud if i have time to brush before rug coes back on

oh god the list is endless  i could go on all day


----------



## apple88 (9 October 2012)

Fab thread!!!

I groom winter coat with a round metal curry comb , only usually groom the essentials, saddle area, girth and head, especially in winter.
She is rugged with a rain sheet, unclipped atm, she is in a reduced paddock and its to stop her getting stressy and ploughing it up if it rains.
Il lead her in/out from field with others whilst pushing wheel barrow +/- poo to save trips.
I cant wait to get her in for the winter when the clocks change! even though she is perfectly capable to live out 24/7 without rugs!
i dont call the vet for cuts/scrapes that others would. 
I dont wear a hat when loading/unloading from trailer.
naughty!!!!


----------



## Buds_mum (9 October 2012)

Oh good i'm normal 

- Dont pick out feet enough, 1/2 x a week

- Treat by hand alot 

- crawl under his belly to get to the otherside

- treat a hardy, very 'well' looking gypsy cob x welsh like a extremely fine poor tb 

- boot for everything

- spend far too much money on things neither of us need

- use rubber mats and a thick straw bed

- kiss him, hug and tell him I love him more than strictly necessary

- let him wander round without a headcollar on, when i want him to move somewhere i lure him with carrots

- let him rub

- he does get a smack when he needs it

- have him shod  even though he has very good feet

oh my god the list is endless


----------



## Bustalot (9 October 2012)

Everything


----------



## Zimzim (9 October 2012)

Most likely - everything!!!


----------



## MorvenGirl (9 October 2012)

Love this thread!

My guilty secrets are...

- Rarely pick out feet (trotting on road knocks the mud out!)
- never poo pick, i get a worm count done twice a year & for last 3 years I've only needed to worm in the spring, they are in individual paddocks
- Both of mine are on full livery Mon-Fri so I can simply rock up to ride after  work (I'm anal about making up their feeds tho & still skip out, do night nets, etc.. adn do everythign at weekends before/after competing)
- wish I could get on my boy bareback to ride in from field, dodgy knee, 17hh of gingerness & lack of altheticism put paid to that 
- only clean my tack for competitions
- normally clean my good riding boots in the lorry just before I get on a horse
- both horses are in at night, if its horrid weather they stay in during day too, happier munching haynet than stood miserable in field 
- used draw reins on my mare, her head carriage & neck was like a llama when I bought her, after a week of schooling/hacking in DRs her neck was much softer & shaped the right way without any battles
- regularly whisper into my boys ear in XC start box that i've walked the course so he just needs to trust me & jump whatever i point him at - hasn't failed yet!


----------



## emmah1979 (12 October 2012)

StarcatcherWilliam said:



			LMAO!! 

Click to expand...

I'd better not tell you where because it was in Wales!!!!


----------



## PapaFrita (12 October 2012)

Nothing at all. My horses are perfect in every possible way.


----------



## Whoopit (16 October 2012)

I have never been to confession!

I don't think i'm too bad:-

 - I rarely groom before riding and only pick up feet if he's hobbling
 - I correct naughtiness with a deft slap
 - I give as much hay as I can cram into a net. To hell with whoever came up with "they should only have. . ". Whatever. It's a grazing animal.
 - I ride in side reins because my horse is like a llama and I get tired from arguing about it  
- I ride on the buckle end if we're not in side reins
 - Don't do a proper job of mucking out his deep litter bed. It always looks awful but he does boxwalk very very occassionally and therefore makes it look constantly filthy even after half an hour
 - Cut mane and tail with SCISSORS (often badly because he headshakes when mane area is touched)

I'm sure there's huggins. Our yards not that bad at frowning upon as nobody _*ever *_rides other than myself and stable neighbour or does anything with their nags anyway unless its winter and they have to turnout and catch in!


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (16 October 2012)

Forgot to add for treats mine get peppermint flavoured generic Tums. Think Rennies. I brought a big tub of 160 back for $5. Going to have more sent. Probably going to hell for that.

I've really enjoyed all your posts, well except crazy hacker assaults farmer girl!

Terri


----------

